# Magical Summer Solstice Exchange



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Just when I thought that I could wait until July...you had to say "magic"! Magic, I can do! I will make a list and get it to you ASAP.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was just thinking about an exchange...I mean just in the last half hour!
I hope people will post their lists here (in addition to PMing them with other info) because it's lots of fun to look them over


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just knew you two would be first to sign up!!! 

I agree. It is always fun to be looking over all lists during sign-ups and I get ideas for myself from them all. So be sure to post here!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I definitely want to sign up! I will get a list together to post & PM later  How Fun!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoo! That makes 4 with me and maybe a 5th already!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, I need something to distract me from "life". so count me in,, I need to think about the list first... this is a bit different from the usual! it sounds fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene it can be one item or vignette but leaves it where one cane do multiple smaller things that are magical. I just didn't want this to be or stressful so thought of the magic number seven.

You make six and one more is probably signing up she said. So a nice group already.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to play. I will have to really think about what to put on my list for this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sent my info to Printer.. had a hard time with the list, will add it here later, will probably add to it as I see what others put there!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> ... had a hard time with the list, will add it here later, will probably add to it as I see what others put there!


I'm having to really think about the list, too. 
Not too much of my decor is typical of what you'd call "magical", but it's a fun challenge to think of things that would work.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm really thinking about doing this one. Magic is the whole reason I love Halloween so much. I hope everyone posts their lists, these should be fun to read. I'm going to think on it for a day or two and then decide. Just reading about this idea has had me searching "magical objects", "magical items" and the like for the past hour....I need a life.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am doing the same thing. come on and enjoy the fun, disembodiedvoice. I got onto this idea after all the dairy garden interests this year. I love the magikal side too. I really want things for Halloween to use but have ideas that I would use year round too. I am working on some fairy garden ideas too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just reading about this idea has had me searching "magical objects", "magical items" and the like for the past hour....I need a life.


I did the same thing, too! I even ordered two used books because of it...one on Gypsy lore, one on talisman-type jewelry.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

This one sounds right up my ally. I may have to try this one!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Come on and play a_granger. So far I have had 10 people express interest in this. I make 11. I hope everyone goes ahead and signs up. 

I didn't realize how hard this was going to be to make a list. lol

I have started Pinterest boards with magical names to help me. I did one for Magical Things I Want 2016, Magical Sayings and Signs (things I might make or use in a magical journal type book, and Magical Fairy Garden Ideas.Even at this it is so overlapping.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Post your list Printer ! I'm hoping the others that signed up do as well. For one they are fun to read but it also lets me know if I can come up with some ideas or not lol !! I need help brainstorming and see where others minds are at. The things I think of aren't really props per se so I wanted to see some lists to broaden my perspective, help me think outside the box.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll start a list here, but I won't turn it in until closer to the deadline  I expect I'll be doing some serious editing!

First, I don't want any dark magic, please. Nothing evil or hurtful. While I know it's not dark of itself, I'm afraid the pentagram would creep out a few of my guests, and I don't want to do that. 
I'd like Positive things or Protection Items
I have an herb garden, but I don't have White Sage or Sweetgrass.
Evil Eye Protective charms (I already have the plain eye beads, but the things with silver (colored) do-dads surrounding them are nice. Got a lovely Hamsa in SR from Bethene, but more along the same general line would also be welcome.)
Candles - Mystical, cleansing, protection, any kind, any intended-to-be-nice scent
Firefly lights
Small twig bundle of hazelwood, witch hazel, holly, osage orange, and/or woody ivy vine 
Crystals or geodes more than 1 1/2" or so in size. (I have lots of tiny ones, and a couple larger plain quartz crystals.)
A witch ball would be cool if it looked rustic, like uneven or bubbled glass and muted colors.
1 to 3 different style fairy cutout silhouettes. Large-ish, around 3" to 5" would be great. Cricut or similar, hand-cut from cardstock, or wooden cutouts, any silhouette would be fine. 
Tree person or Entish item
Gargoyles -- they have the magic to drive off evil spirits, so, yeah, they're magical. 
essential oils -- patchouli, sandalwood, frankincense, lavender, rose, ylang ylang, and white flowers are just a few possibilities.

Alchemy is magic...anything that could come from an alchemist's lab- European or possibly Arabic.  Drawings, charts, or tables would be one set of possibilities. That could include any alchemy stuff, Medieval (or older) scientific drawing, or even Illuminati symbols. 
A 3-D example (or an overlay) of Hermes' caduceus would be awesome! 
Dusty-looking "old" rolled up scrolls
Brass bowls (dented and tarnished is fine.)
Vessels in brass, pewter, wood, clay, or old-timey bubbled & irregular glass
Lotus Pods
Would LOVE a bundle of large poppy pods with stems!
Any sort of natural, earthy materials (seed pods, minerals...) that you may have that are different from what we have in the Great Lakes/Upper Midwest area. No dead animals, though, please.
An Abacus
Dragon "parts" -- dragon claw, dragon egg, dragon scales...
Bellows

I hope I'm not pushing the definition of "magic", but what could be more magical than True Love, right? I've been planning a "wedding reception" for the Medieval kitchen/dining area. The decor is to be Rustic Nobility, a functional castle-- Gothic feel. Pewter over silver. Stoneware. Wrought Iron. Natural materials-- wood, stone. I want to make it solid old Medieval, somewhat spooky, yet elegant at the same time. It will be a challenge, but so far I'm enjoying it. 
I would love a small guest book with a leather-look cover...or a wooden cover. 

Things with Celtic or Nordic symbols -- the Troll Cross is cool (though not actually traditional)
Things with Odin's Huginn & Muninn including prints, either frameable-sized or small that could be appliqued onto something.. There are some fantastic ones!
Things with a Dragon motif  - that'd be European dragons-- Welsh, Slavic, Germanic, English... I'm not really an expert on fantasy genre terminology, but just say typical European dragons rather than Asian dragons. 
Things with double-headed eagle motif-- or decorative overlays with that emblem

If anyone can come up with 1/2 C or so of very small (but distinguishable) beads in the shape of brains and/or realistic hearts-- (I'm thinking plastic to keep the cost reasonable, even though it's not a Medieval material  ) I would be Very, Very grateful, and I'd share how said beads could be magical 

I found some pins that reflect the sort of alchemist's lab feel I'm looking for-- Medieval, rustic, Wizardy, Merlin-esque  
They're the most recent ones, near the top of the page, but there's some other stuff along the same line throughout (though the board has non-relevant stuff too.) I'm not necessarily asking for any of the specific items I have pinned; just trying to give an idea of the overall feel I'm looking for.
Thanks, Reaper Unknown!

https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cool-halloween-stuff/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's my Likes list so far (updated 6/10/16):

I like real "witchy" items, fantasy witchy items; pagan, and "new age" items in general. 

Dark magic, light magic, either is fine. 

I love things that look old, have a vintage vibe to them, and have mostly muted colors. I'm not opposed to bright colors, I just favor the muted "antiqued" look. 

The items can be for Halloween, or for every day. My home usually has a bit of witchiness to it year-round.  

Where the items come from, is up to you! New is not a necessity, and neither is purchased.

Firefly style lights, or depictions of fireflies
Dragonflies (depictions, of course)
Bees (depictions, although I do like honey, haha)

Other animals that I like are frogs, toads, herons, egrets, owls, peacocks, foxes, cats, bats, pretty snakes would work, too. I'd go for colorful, non-menacing types in this case.

Pretty spiders, I like them colorful or unusual (Micrathena spiders are my favorite, but any are fine)

Spooky faux seed packets
Spooky faux vines
Witchy seeds or dried herbs (such as: lavender, lemongrass, rue, white sage, broom, star anise, moonflower)
Shed skin from real snakes

Tarot cards (I have Dollar Tree, Celtic Trees, Arthurian Legend, Piatnik, Botticelli, Visconti, Sacred Circle)
Dark and spooky playing cards are good, too
Ouija board (kinda magic? I have the Psychic Circle and Wee-ji)
Pendulum, I keep a small one in my pocket 

I love chunky clear quartz pieces/points. I have quite a collection of crystals and stones, but welcome any additions
Window prisms (they create rainbows, that's magical, right?)
Favorite metals: (faux finish works for me!) silver, aged or verdigris brass and copper.

Quills, feathers (these don't have to be especially pretty, like peacock)
Ink 
Parchment
Lunar cycle chart for 2016, or future years

Celestial depictions (moon in any phase, stars, constellations, sun, solar system in general. I'm not particularly into astrology, but my Sun sign is Cancer)

Fairy garden items are cute. I don't have one yet, but am considering setting one up

I don't have a real garden yet, but I do plan on having one eventually. For now, I plant in containers, and have small bunches of decorative flowers around the perimeter of the house.


Dislike:

Inverted pentacles, Satanic things (upright pentacles are not Satanic…although really, inverted are not either, they are more commonly perceived as such)

I have a lot of plain black and brown spiders from Dollar Tree, etc., so I don't really need those. 

I'm tempted to put tarantulas here, but I could get used to them. 

Scorpions are a big no for me though. *shudder*

Gross fake potion ingredients like "boogers/snot", warts, human body parts

 I guess I don't really collect anything licensed, as far as witchy or magic things go--BUT I do love the Haunted Mansion, so anything related to Madame Leota would actually be good.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh fun lists are starting ! ooojen, are the celtic, odin , dragon things for the wedding or just things you dig? Lairmistress, we have a lot of the same tastes. Really makes me want to make a list and join. I'm going back to pintrest and dwell on this some more lol life is such a struggle.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in
If it's creepy I'll love it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> oh fun lists are starting ! ooojen, are the celtic, odin , dragon things for the wedding or just things you dig?


 I guess I wasn't very specific-- thanks for asking  
Either, really. I was thinking they'd be motifs that could dress up the table, but there are actually a number of places where dragons or magical crows would fit well. I also like Celtic and Nordic designs beyond Halloween decorating.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great lists so far! I am working on mine. It would be great for everyone to post them here. As we all think of other things you can always go back to the first list you posted and edit it so everything will be all in one for your Magickal partner. I know I have already seen and magickaly transferred some ideas to my list---sounds better than saying stole from your lists. LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Haha! Magickal transference! I like that! I think some of that might happen going into my list, too. I can just sort of feel it in the air


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am in! I spend yesterday afternoon with printersdevil (my mom) and she was telling me all about this exchange. Nevaeh, our 10 year old and Levi, a six year old we had with us were playing in PDs witchy room as usual. They kept brining in all these small props and things and go me excited about this exchange. I don't have a lot of time lately to make things or think about Halloween. Nevaeh was saying that we needed a black cat, rats, dragons and other critters like hers. 

So here is the start of a list that I will continue to edit and add to up until deadline time.

I love magical things so this is great.

Would love a scrying mirror of some kind. 

Dragon flys

Fairy garden or Hobbit like garden would be awesome. I want to make one but just havent Even gnomes or tree trunks but not the scary or freaky ones

Crystals to display would be super I only have one. Found an awesome glass and metal container on Pinterest that has a display of them

Love dragons and would like eggs or some small display for them---actual dragons, eggs or signs or whatever

Witch ball---have one from mom but they are all so different 

All other protection things are cool too 

Things for a display of magical items----like a museum display----Hogwarts key, LOTR ring, Excalibur, Glinda the good witch's wand---- just something that hit me today 

A magical cabinet of potions---things that are in more of the magic realm--Wishes, Mermaid tears, Unicorn horns, fairy dust and things like that

Glow in the dark stones for fairy garden

Would LOVE a sparkly type cape or cloak in a sheer or irridescent material if you happen to sew. Something that looks magical. I am a plus size.

I will try to update my Pinterest if I can remember the password.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ohhh, this sounds like some challenging fun! Let me think about a list for a bit...


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

For my list, I only have a few ideas, some are Halloween related and some are not.

Halloween related:
In my display I have 2 areas that would benefit from some magic:
1) I do haunted mansion on my porch. I have a madam Leota on display, but nothing else magical around her. I am open to anything for this area, whether it is specifically for Leota or the mansion...I'm thinking a sign of some sort, or tarot cards around her ball, or anything flying/moving around her (like the instruments in the ride do), or her incantations in some form, or the raven or even a spell book...some magic or sound around her would be awesome.
My Leota







The ride:








2). This year I am making a cauldron creep that will be dressed more like a skeleton witch. She will be singing "come little children" from hocus locus. She is based on the one in this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnO4W0OTw2k
She will be outside, so anything for around her would need to survive the elements at least a little bit (I will probably end up making a hut for her to protect her, but there is a chance things might get a little wet)...I am thinking magic candles/black candle or the magic spell book like in the movie would be awesome! I do have a cape and broom for her, but if sewing is your thing, she could use a stylized cape to look like it would have been worn by one of the sister's from Hocus Pocus. Or anything else hocus pocus-esque

Non Halloween:
For my birthday this year, I want to throw a tea party with an under the sea vibe, and really love the stuff/ideas I saw on one of the craft threads about a "sea witches" theme for a tea!!! Original poster: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/cwikhart.html







So mermaids or other magical sea witch decor would be awesome for that (party at the end of July). Or any other underwater theme stuff would be great (Double bonus if I can also use it on Halloween in my pirates of the caribbean display!!)

I am adding a link to a pinterest page I made with ideas of things I like for ea of the above 
https://www.pinterest.com/zarriah/magical-reaper/

I Like/Need:
Things that are more realistic looking (not cutesy or cartoonish)
Old looking items (like they have been around awhile)
Potion bottle ingredients with matching labels (I have no ingredients so far, so have at it!!)

I do not Like/Need:
Dark Magic or Gore
Potion bottles (I went crazy and ordered like 20 jars from HL that I still need to make)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So far I've been able to think of possibilities for everyone who has posted a list. That's encouraging!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is hard, I will probably add to it as I read others lists, so here is what little I have so far 


wind chimes , dream catcher, fairy lantern, Witchy jewelery, fairy houses, , sage smudge stick, with fan .... witch ladder.. witch doll/figurines


https://www.pinterest.com/betheneg/magical-reaper/

here is the board I started with ideas, I hope this helps!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bones real or fake
familiars
oddities
Harry potter
Japanese folklore (oni and the like)
Handmade items are super cool
along with repurposed items

Things I do not need
potion bottles
Glitter


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, I need to get my list up and also move this thread up to the top. I have been procrastinating on the list.

I am doing my conjurerers, fortune tellers, oracles, etc. again with my wizards and witches. They are my favorite things. I think of it as a conference with them all there. Each year the scenes change somewhat. This year I will have a big area again for my Witch and Famous things to display and Marie Leveau House of Voodoo. So anything that is magical looking for a museum/store type display would be great. I see texaslucky put this on her list, too. This is an area that I struggle with somewhat and she is always trying to help me here.THe rest is made up of various tables or stations for all the props and live poeple

The thing(s) that I would LOVE the most would be something magical for my props that give the illusion of movement, magic or magical sound. I love, love those plastic drink bottles (I think they might work in various sizes too) that are slit and painted to go in yard. Not only are they pretty and look so cool, they have such mysterious sounds from what I have read. I think they would add a great element of magic to my haunt. Magic sound bottles (wonder if they would work in various sizes>

Another thing I would drool over is some type of hand held fire looking thing for some of the wizards to hold. I see them on Pinterest but have not really researched the how too to make them. The sort of look like flames shooting from the palm of the hands. They are in my Pinterest magical boards. Shooting looking flames with crystal ball Cool shooting flames Another magic looking flame

Somewhere I also saw one similiar to this that looked like fire or light shooting from a finger. I just think the entire idea adds an element of magic.
Sort of like magic orbs

Speaking of fire, I am so in love with that open book with the flames coming out of it, too. Although that might be too complicated and hard to ship. Flaming open book

Anything that uses crystals for a display. I will have a small round table devoted to crystals with one of my fortune tellers. Her name is Madame Crystal. So far I have nothing for her but a vague idea. It could be books or faux books, beautiful rocks or crystals (don't have to be the real deal), or even a sign for her table. So, if you are crafty with signs that would be super. Virtually anything that would go with this. I do have numerous crystal balls already.

I have the small round tables with the screw on legs for each fortune teller and each has props on the table featuring their stuff. (Tarot, numerology, palmistry, etc.)

I also have various familiar type animals for my props. I have a white owl, toads or frogs, 2 black cats, dragons, rats both furry and plastic. I would love some sign to identify what they are and tie together. Not sure the dragons actually fit here, but I do have a nice assortment of them thanks to an earlier Reap from imthegoddess.

I have many tables/scenes for my female fortune tellers, but really don't have a lot of specific things for my wizards. That bugs me but probably not noticed by TOTers. I have a beautiful kelloween sign above two wizards that says Wizard Workshop and they will be doing various things there. I would love ideas and/or sign for a game of Good or Bad Wizard or Witch. I want to have a game for kids to choose which one they want to check out and they will get a prize there that labels them good or bad. I have several ideas of my own and one from Rahnefan on the Haunt Forum, but open to ideas or signs. His idea is pretty cool. If you have not seen his stuff check him out. Here is his take on this. Maybe it could combine both witch and wizard to find out if good or bad. Wizard or Witch game Needs to be sort of self explanatory since we have so many at once.

Wizard/Witch Wands To Go (or some creative name) is another station that they will stop at. Again need a sign for this. Each TOTer will receive a wand. If you love making wands, I could use some of those. Will be handing one to each trick or treater and we have anywhere from 300-500!

Potion Making sign for station. This one is manned by a brightly dressed cute young witch prop stirring her cauldron and other more traditional witches. If I have the man power it will also have small experiment type potions. Kids receive a small potion booklet here. My 10 year old bonus granddaughter wants to work this one, too. 

Spell Casting sign(again open for a different name that labels it) This station will have wizards and witches there. I am hoping to have one of them sort of lunge forward with the wand held outright. Kids receive a small spell booklet here. I have a massager that I am hoping to hack to work for this. 

Witch hats to hang in my trees. If you have any you would like to pass on. 

I have around 18 full size witches and about that many total of the wizards and fortune tellers. So, I am very heavy on big props, but will be using the large front yard, porch area and double garage with the various table/stations for TOTers to walk through. Also my double front doors are always open and the inside entryway will have a scene with lots of small (3 foot or so) witches flying from the exposed beams. Kids love it.

I know that I have give a lot of specifics, but if none of these work please don't panic or despair. I just love Halloween and can find a use for anything besides gore. I have lots of lights that I am really working on for this year, too. If you have kids that have old MP3 players that they have discarded, I would love to give them a home. I would love to work on sound at various stations.

Jewelry for fortune tellers, odd pieces of doo dads for fortune teller boxes, faux spell books for shelves. I realy want an assortment of faux books for each area to sort of go with the various scenes. (numerology, Tarot, spells, potions, crystals, hedge or green witch, use your imagination) 

I think a display of magical items would be cool. I really haven't thought or researched this but could be anything from protection items, hag stones, amultets, stones, crystals, dream catchers, voodoo, just about anything could work.

I also would love to start a magical garden area. Would love it to be something year round. Love the glow stones. I will have my skeleton witch pushing a wheel barrow through the spooky garden area like she is headed into the cemetery. Or that is the plan even though I don't have a concrete vision of said garden. This may not take shape this year though. Not really a fairy garden, but they could be included. There is a sign somewhere that I remember like a Mary Mary quite contrary and has a witch on it. Something to just have magical herbs for her and I will probably use my Madame Sprout and hedge witch stuff in this area too. (I may even be her this year since I have the costume.

I am hoping to make a scene for a witches tea party and hopefully hang or suspend tea cups and teapot or add teacups to rebar like they are floating. 

Someone asked about size of signs---I an make any size work. This is an outdoor haunt. My tables are mostly the small round accent ones, so small is better unless I put them on the ground beside or in front, which is do-able. I have silly play on word names for all of the fortune teller witches that I am slowly getting signs for too.

I may even order a big banner from Shindigs with some type of Magickal name to pull all of this together.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I'm going to play this time! I will be working on a list to post and send out my info to you Printer. Thank you for setting this up!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay, another is joining. Be sure to send me your info and lists. ALso please post the lists here and you can update them by editing to include things that you think of along the way.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Now the list..... I'm going in a little bit of a different direction from the others but here goes.

I'm working on a Magical Antiquities set up for next year and my ideal decor is some corssup of Needful Things shop, Warehouse 13 or a walk down Nocturne Ally with all the objects/oddities displayed in the windows but not Evil items so much. 
At present I'm trying to create or collect Items I can give a curse, hex or magical enchantment to. 

Some Ideas I hit on so far are:

A piece of the yellow brick Rd.
The pea from the Princess and the Pea
A lock of hair from an Oompa Loompa
Snow whites Poison Apple
Some gold from a Leprechaun
One of the Door knockers from the Labyrinth
A crystal shard from the Dark Crystal
Pandora's Box
Pan's Flute
The White Rabbits pocket watch
one of Jack's magic beans
A horse shoe from the Headless Horseman's steed
A magical hand mirror
An antique cursed Hat Pin
A set of rune stones would be lovely
One of the Pirate lord's "pieces of eight"
A spyglass

The list of options is wide open so any creative object you think would work I'm only too happy to see!

And of course there is always the need for some black candle
I would really love some black lace that can be used to cover end tables and such.
Any other dark magical inspired cloth that can be used would also be greatly appreciated.

As always everything that is given is such a treat and treasure, I will be thrilled to see whatever I find when the box is opened!!!

Thank you in advance for my magical gift!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oooo, love that list! Famous enchanted items is a very creative idea! (And I think I have a couple of the raw materials...*fishing in wastebasket for remnants from that Oompa Loompa's haircut*)
All the lists are great! I don't think any reaper should be too badly stuck for ideas.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm in. List to follow. I like the twist for this one!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Now that's a list I could work with.



a_granger said:


> Now the list..... I'm going in a little bit of a different direction from the others but here goes.
> 
> I'm working on a Magical Antiquities set up for next year and my ideal decor is some corssup of Needful Things shop, Warehouse 13 or a walk down Nocturne Ally with all the objects/oddities displayed in the windows but not Evil items so much.
> At present I'm trying to create or collect Items I can give a curse, hex or magical enchantment to.
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Please see my questions in red below. Love the ideas Felecia.


printersdevil said:


> The thing(s) that I would LOVE the most would be something magical for my props that give the illusion of movement, magic or magical sound. I love, love those plastic drink bottles (I think they might work in various sizes too) that are slit and painted to go in yard. Not only are they pretty and look so cool, they have such mysterious sounds from what I have read. I think they would add a great element of magic to my haunt. Could you explain this better, I
> don"t know what this is, but it sounds cool. Is there a link to something?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

See questions below in red.


tzgirls123 said:


> For my list, I only have a few ideas, some are Halloween related and some are not.
> 
> Halloween related:
> In my display I have 2 areas that would benefit from some magic:
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in. I haven't played at all this year. This could be really easy, or really challenging looking at all the lists. My list is fairly simple, and really I would love anything you can think of that I cannot. So here goes. Feel free to ask questions if needed.

I bought Madame Misery, and have nothing to display with her except two paintings for the wall behind her and an ouija board. I would like to make a display for her, so anything gypsy or fortune teller related would be great. I made a fortune teller kit for a victim in another reap, but have nothing like that for myself. Candles, lanterns, runes, cloths, anything you can think of in bright colors I could find a place for. I have a great assortment of scarves to use throughout the display too. Crystal ball, tarot cards, cup of destiny, anything really.

I also would like to do a more traditional witch display. So anything for that would be fun too. Use your imagination. Potion bottles, familiars, which could be black cats, toads, ravens, owls, or anything else you could think. I have a few potion books, but more would be lovely. A realistic look cauldron. I have seen some plastic ones really done up nicely to look like real aged metal. Caged skele-fairies, or Cornish pixies from Harry Potter. Small to medium cages.

I'll add more if I think of more.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great lists every one, I am going to read them good and add to mine, my list is not very good, sorry , will do my best to add to it, but I am not doing big haunts any more so it is a bit difficult..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Your list is just fine, bethene! Including Pinterest links is always helpful. There are lots of good ideas from everyone! 
I suppose I should get to pinning a few relevant things myself.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a Intresting reaper for sure


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

im the goddess said:


> See questions below in red.


My porch is completely covered, and yes I can suspend things from the ceiling of it  
(In fact I do, and have many permanent hooks up in the beams just waiting for Halloween each year!)

I am very excited about all the areas, it's fun to add a little new/change it up a bit each year!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I think that she may be talking about something like this:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/415457134357379457/


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

tzgirls123 said:


> My porch is completely covered, and yes I can suspend things from the ceiling of it
> (In fact I do, and have many permanent hooks up in the beams just waiting for Halloween each year!)
> 
> I am very excited about all the areas, it's fun to add a little new/change it up a bit each year!!


I can just see the musical instruments floating around madam leota's head.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ok, here’s what I’ve thought up so far:

My mom and I have recently started building fairy gardens so anything for that would be awesome. We have one already built in an old red wagon, and are planning a second one in an old wine barrel. I love the little furniture and set pieces (either store bought or homemade). Anything would be great. Just as a note, we use succulents only for plants since nothing else will survive the summer. 

I collect, cut, and tumble rocks and stones and would love something local from your area. I’m not looking for anything in particular, but if you’ve picked up a stone, rock, gem, or mineral that seems interesting, I’d be happy to have it. Also, as a side note whoever gets a package from me will probably getting something tumbled sent their way, lol. Good thing there seems to be lots of wishes for gems and minerals. 

Let’s see…I love jewelry and accessories. I’m really into natural type jewelry right now, but I also love “Halloween” type jewelry—skulls, spiders, etc. 

Potion bottles, spell books, and things like that are always great for props. I’m not that into “witchy” type things, but I’m also not opposed to it. If you send it, I promise to love it (no candles—they won’t survive the trip here in the summer). 

And finally for something a little different, I do like sparkly things and Disney magic. I’m a complete Disneyphile and love their brand of “magic.” That being said, I know that’s not everybody’s thing, so don’t feel like you have find something Disneyish. 

I would be happy with things for everyday use or things that are “Halloweenish.” 

I thought of a few more things: fairy lights, fairy tale themed things, Celtic music, spiderwebs, Day of the Dead items (wearable or displayable)...I'll keep thinking...

https://www.pinterest.com/amyloper/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are up to 10 now! Keep working on those lists. They are all very interesting!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So I tried to edit my list and wound up reposting it as a quote. Sheesh!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I updated my list (a couple of times today, haha). It's message #19. I'm noting that mostly for myself, but also in case it helps my reaper find it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, imthegoddess, those are the bottles.Too cool looking. I am looking at coming up with some basic science type experiments that look like magics for a live wizard to do at the Wizards Workshop on top of a stainless steel table. He will be flanked by wizard props. Maybe one or two for witches too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just tried to respond to the question above with the quote or whatever and it didn't do it. Not sure I really know how to do that.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am game. I will pm you when I have a list figured out


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome Shadow Panther. I see you have been a member for quite some time, but don't have many detailed posts. Please be specific in what type of Haunt you have and magical things that you could use/want and even things that you don't want/need. The stalking for ideas is a big part of the fun of these exchanges. So since you don't have a lot of details from the past, please give us lots so your partner can have fun plotting, planning and preparing magical things for you. If you have a Pinterest include a link and maybe consider adding a board of Magical Ideas for your partner.

Also any pics or videos of your Haunt?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in, I'm in! List to follow. I am all about Magic!!!!!

Tzgirls123 I have a sea witch Pinterest board. I've been dreaming of adding a sea witch to my haunt for a couple of years now. My link is below


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I just tried to respond to the question above with the quote or whatever and it didn't do it. Not sure I really know how to do that.


I don't know why it didn't work. Try again with this message. At the bottom, just select reply with quote, and a dialog box should open with this post. Just type your reply before or after the beginning or ending


> Also, if you want to quote more than one, hit the "+ icon on the bottom right , right next to the reply with quote. Hit it for each post you want to quote in one response, and when you are done, on the last post you want to quote, hit the reply with quote button. Each one you marked will come up in the dialog box. good luck.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, im the goddess, I went back and edited and tried to answer your questions. I am thinking about maybe not trying to send lists out this time and just sending the most recent link to the lists. What you you think???? Since this is a small group that might work and you would always have the link that goes back to the list. Give me some feedback on this idea.

I am really getting excited about this Halloween. I am doing a whole new take on my props with a major emphasis on magick. Since so many of my witches were never unboxed last year it will be like I have all new things. Remember it flooded her for weeks and poured all day on Halloween so set up was limited.

Last night I went through and made a list of all my props and have located photos of most and videos from the stores or ebay that show the movement or action of those that aren't static. Some of the witches I can't remember if they talk or not. LOL, but I know that most at least have glowing eyes. I have about 10 that do move in some way and/or talk. So, I am now going to do some major plotting and planning or scenes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just went back and scanned through the threads and see that beautifufl nightmare and MC HauntDreams have also said that they are joining us. Make sure to send your info to me too so that I have your address and firm commitment to join.


The following are in so far:,

printersdevil
texas lucky
bethene
moonwitchkitty
ooojen
LairMistress
tzgirls123
a_granger
Im the goddess
amyml
Shadow panther
MC Hauntdreams 
booswife02 
beautifulnightmare 

Shadow panther, we are excited to have you join us. Please consider your wants and give us some details. We love details....... Show us some pics of your Haunt or party. We really really really want to get to know you and your likes and wants. Yes, we are nuts like that.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I think not sending lists is fine if you send the link. I know I always try to find my victims post anyway in case it has changed. That is one of the reasons I asked questions to try and help future reapers get answers they may have too. 

As far as your plans this year, why don't you start a thread in the party/theme section or a photo album of your props. I would love to see what you have, and what plans you are making. I bet others would like to see it too. I still need to go into my basement and pull tubs up and organize them. I still haven't rented the storage shed yet. Maybe this weekend would be a good time to start.



printersdevil said:


> Okay, im the goddess, I went back and edited and tried to answer your questions. I am thinking about maybe not trying to send lists out this time and just sending the most recent link to the lists. What you you think???? Since this is a small group that might work and you would always have the link that goes back to the list. Give me some feedback on this idea.
> 
> I am really getting excited about this Halloween. I am doing a whole new take on my props with a major emphasis on magick. Since so many of my witches were never unboxed last year it will be like I have all new things. Remember it flooded her for weeks and poured all day on Halloween so set up was limited.
> 
> Last night I went through and made a list of all my props and have located photos of most and videos from the stores or ebay that show the movement or action of those that aren't static. Some of the witches I can't remember if they talk or not. LOL, but I know that most at least have glowing eyes. I have about 10 that do move in some way and/or talk. So, I am now going to do some major plotting and planning or scenes.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree about referring back here vs. sending lists. It's nice to know that if you edit, your reaper will be referring to your updated list. Once we send it in, we can't change that copy. (Which is why I was waiting until the last minute to send mine in. We can jot down or remember the post # of our victim, and the page their list is on, to help make it easier to find again. 

Also agree that it would be fun to see a WIP thread with your props, PD!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I agree about referring back here vs. sending lists. It's nice to know that if you edit, your reaper will be referring to your updated list. Once we send it in, we can't change that copy. (Which is why I was waiting until the last minute to send mine in. We can jot down or remember the post # of our victim, and the page their list is on, to help make it easier to find again.
> 
> Also agree that it would be fun to see a WIP thread with your props, PD!


I started putting my likes list on my signature line. You can see I still have the one from the Merry Reaper on it. I haven't changed it yet. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good idea on the Likes lists!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

booswife02 said:


> I'm in, I'm in! List to follow. I am all about Magic!!!!!
> 
> Tzgirls123 I have a sea witch Pinterest board. I've been dreaming of adding a sea witch to my haunt for a couple of years now. My link is below


OMG your Pinterest Board Is AMAZING!! Thank you for the link, I love your sea witch section. I can't believe how organized your whole Pinterest page is!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm going to start a list and will definitely edit. This is my first draft 

I'm doing Enchanted Forest and Fortune Teller Themes. I have boards for them that might be helpful 

Anything that would look magical in the Forrest I would adore. Fairy lights, twinkle lights, bugs, birds, fairies, frogs, mushrooms, moss, fireflies, trees, moons and stars , Butterflies, Skulls

anything that gives off a magical vibe. That's the feeling I'm going for this year. I want tots to feel like magic is happening. 

For The Garden- I would love fairy garden magic, Celestial Moons and Stars, Gargoyles, Emerald City or Oz, Dragons ,
Black and Orange Flowers, Succulents, I can only plant things in pots (I Rent), I love cool planters

I love real magical and natural items. I'm a good witch  I'd love a kit for Samhain, things to use on my altar for our special month. 

I don't need potion bottles or Spell Books but if you have an idea for special magical ones go for it. 

Curiosities with a magical theme is something I'm working on. Of course I have a board for that also. I don't care for scary or morbid curiosities for my haunt but would love a unicorn horn , Fairy Godmothers Wand, Dorothy's Ruby Slippers, you get the picture. 

Glitter is welcomed

Will be back in a bit to update my list

Here are some ideas and I have tons of Pinterest boards for ideas 
http://pin.it/fHGD6dc
I thought you'd like this Board on Pinterest...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Another cool list. Tzgirls 123, I agree about booswife02's Pinterest Boards---they are awesome. Mine on the other hand have gotten sort of garbled and I need to spend time cleaning them up. Booswife, I found some new things on your Fortune Tellers board that I have to go back and check out again. I was surfing today while riding on a short car trip. LOL

Everyone remember to keep updating your lists. You need to be at a stopping point by Monday the 13th so that I can assign names to everyone. You can send me either the entire completed list of send me a link to the final----just pull it up and then copy and paste the URL address bar into a PM to me. Then I can send it as a clickable link to your magickal partner.

I am really excited about all these magickal ideas and I keep getting more and more ideas. Just send me a PM of any concerns that you have---like if there is a list that you absolutely draw a blank on or if you have had one of these people in recent exchanges and would prefer a new challenge. This is a small group so I should be able to work around such things. I remember someone commented in one of my recent SRs that they had had the same person 2 or 3 times and felt the person might be tired of their work. LOL, that is probably not true since the lists are always different, but it is a valid thing and can be worked around. So send me a PM if you have something like that to consider. No problem.

Hopefully everyone is working on their lists. We have had several say they are joining and they have not sent me their address info or added a list so if that is you, please don't forget. Also there are several others who have expressed and interest and said they are tempted. Come on and join the fun!!!! Don't be left out. Come celebrate the Summer Solstice. 

Remember the rules are in the first post including when names will be out and shipping deadlines.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

tzgirls123 said:


> OMG your Pinterest Board Is AMAZING!! Thank you for the link, I love your sea witch section. I can't believe how organized your whole Pinterest page is!


Haha.... thanks. I have so many thoughts and plans if I don't split it all up I'll be confused! I hope you find some useful pins. I love to share


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sign-ups thorugh noon tomorrow. So if you are still thinking about this one you need to hurry and join!

THis is going to be so much fun. Make sure that you go back to your list on here and make final edits on it and save. Then either make sure that you sent that list to me to forward to your partner or a link to it that I can send. I also your address if it is not sent. Remember I hae to have it all to get the info out.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, dear victim, I bought you some things today! I can't wait to find out who you are.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

im the goddess said:


> Oh, dear victim, I bought you some things today! I can't wait to find out who you are.



Haha! Glad I'm not the only one chomping at the bit to get things for my victim!! I bought 2 things this weekend that miiiight go to my victim, if what I got is on their list, of course!! If not, I will gladly keep them, hehe!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Or you can send them to me.

Soon, soon we will have names....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Victim, Victim, Victim........ What's a reaper without chanting.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Am I the only one that has trouble writing a list??? Mostly due to way to many ideas running around in my brain? Here is my best attempt, hope its enough detail.

MC HauntDreams' Magic Summer Solstice Reaper List:

****I'd like Halloween items.****

Likes: aged/antique/vintage, creepy, fun references (items that tie in to movies, books, etc.), owls, frogs, BATS and SPIDERS, eyes, love crafted items (but not required), Halloween jewelry, 
Dislikes: cutesy, bloody/gore and clowns (yawn!), Glitter (except in small quantities)

Themes: Inside 2016 - Haunted Mansion inspired
Outside 2016 - Expanding our "Spooky Neighborhood" layout

So, supporting areas within the above themes....
Madame Leota/Gypsy Fortune Teller room - anything Madame Leota or Haunted Mansion, palmistry items, tarot cards, ouija board, patterned lanterns, crystal balls always welcome, crystals

Haunted painting wall - changing portraits, ghost or creepy images, Haunted Mansion ghost portraits, 

Curiosities Corner - collection area for interesting objects of any magical or spooky type, especially items inspired by movies/books/shows - Hocus Pocus, Goonies, Harry Potter, Practical Magic, Dark Crystal, etc etc. and almost any of a_grangers list too. (HAHA!)
*already have Filaments of Imagination for Never Ending Story, Rous mucus for Princess Bride, Slimer's Ectoplasm for Ghost Busters, 

Potions ingredients - I have a ton of jars to be completed but finished ones are welcome, also interesting labels or contents especially a jar of captured wishes (dandelion fluffs)- as we dont have them here  

Castle - (this is a styrofoam facade that goes on our house) so items to enhance: gargoyles, dragons, 

Witch's Shack/Swamp - hanging witches jars, witch ball, cool creepy witch hat, black cat, frogs, 

My pinterest board and link to our haunts new facebook page are in my signature. I also have albums in my profile of last year and this year progress so far.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Have had messages from two that I think are joining, Just be sure to get me a list and info. Pairings by tomorrow evening. 

I am excited about this!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> Oh, dear victim, I bought you some things today! I can't wait to find out who you are.


I cleaned up my flower garden a little, snagging some witchy ingredients. So far, I have dried rose buds and calendula , and a few "dragon's tongue" (getting a tad creative there, they are dried Snapdragon blooms). 

If my victim doesn't have potion ingredients on their list, I can always bottle them for myself, or future exchanges.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah Almost time to begin the stalking..Muuaahhaahhaa!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I signed up!

Here's what I sent with my address:

I do a walkthrough garage haunt and yard display. My garage haunt is themed to a mansion attic, featuring the collections of an old eccentric, with a portrait gallery, a dungeon, a detour into a swamp/jungle, an Egyptian tomb, and a witch's shack.

My list:
- Nautical glass balls and baubles
- Decorative driftwood or driftwood sculptures
- Nautical/sea witch charms, etc. to tie around potion bottles
- Flameless/battery-op candles with charms or shells tied around
- Tiki masks or Tiki statues/totems
- Voodoo potion bottles or charms, twine, feathers, etc. to tie around potion bottles
- A wand in a case or box
- cloches or apothecary jars
- A windchime made of bones
- Fake flames (flickering torches, baskets, etc)
- A more realistic cauldron
- Books with interesting spines (I don't have room to display more big spellbooks flat, but I'd love to add to the shelf)
- Man-eating plant (plant with teeth or eyes)
- Melting flameless/battery-operated candles for scene setting
- Wood crates

Here is a Pinterest board I put together: https://www.pinterest.com/jabrizz42/magic-reaper/

Handmade, used/second-hand, and store-bought are all equally loved! Thank you so much!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome zombiesmash and stinkerbell n Frog Prince! Stinkerbell sent me a list, but has not posted here, but I have it to send on. WHen you see this stinker go ahead and post it so others can see and enjoy the fun, too.

*Two more that I am hoping to hear from are disembodied voice and beautiful nightmare, who posted early in the thread that they were thinking about it. So everyone let's have a magical in unison thought message for both to join!!!!! Others still welcome, too.*

Wow, these lists are so varied. I have to admit some have me really intimidated. There are so many cool ideas out there. Looking forward to some magical things for sure. I think I will watch Hocus Pocus or Practical Magic tomorrow or maybe a HP movie tomorrow to get me really fired up---wait----I already am!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay as of now the following people are in this Magical exchange:

printersdevil
texas lucky
bethene
moonwitchkitty
ooojen
LairMistress
tzgirls123
a_granger
Im the goddess
amyml
Shadow panther
MC Hauntdreams 
booswife02 
zombiesmash
stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Come and join the fun. Sign up deadline is tomorrow at noon.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We are in for sure on this. We suffered a great loss a few weeks ago and it is time for us to get back something "normal" and have a little fun. Or list isn't all that specific but here we go, Garden gnomes, trolls, elves and dragons do decorate my gardens. Wind chimes and candles for the patio. Mandrake or man-eating plants or a fairy specimen or two for the oddities tent. Beyond that dealers choice.

FP


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I think your list is awesome. And, wait, you don't have dandelions there? I have enough for you and me both.


MC HauntDreams said:


> Am I the only one that has trouble writing a list??? Mostly due to way to many ideas running around in my brain? Here is my best attempt, hope its enough detail.
> 
> MC HauntDreams' Magic Summer Solstice Reaper List:
> 
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I don;t have potion ingredients on my list, but boy do I have a lot of bottles that need to be filled. LOL


LairMistress said:


> I cleaned up my flower garden a little, snagging some witchy ingredients. So far, I have dried rose buds and calendula , and a few "dragon's tongue" (getting a tad creative there, they are dried Snapdragon blooms).
> 
> If my victim doesn't have potion ingredients on their list, I can always bottle them for myself, or future exchanges.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love all the lists... who will I get??? seeing as I am usually on the receiving end of this I need to do this once!


VICTIM... VICTIM ..... VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in will send list and info


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

****UPDATED SINCE I SENT LIST DEAR REAPER HAVE ADDED MORE IDEAS FOR YOU ***

Dear reaper here is a list of some ideas. 
This year I will be doing a spooky forest graveyard out front.

Grave keeper kit I am working on would love some goodies for it. 
I think of this magic for mine will be a lady that is taking care of the dead  
Ideas of things for the kit are

Lantern
Candles white in color. 
Grave plot Journal book for her to keep notes on where the dead are buried and things about them 
Chains
One of the small garden shovels or rakes made over could be fun for her kit.
Nails in case she may need to repair a coffin
An old hammer or wooden handled one I or you have made over to look old and used. 
Maybe a potion or two to help the sprits in the graveyard. 
A rail road spike
maybe wood spools of thread never know when she may need to sew something back on to one of the dead  
You get the idea. 



Other ideas 
My party area is Night OF the Underworld with a haunted mansion décor not Disney ( Disney haunted mansion that’s for another year) just a haunted mansion look think of Reapers, Skelton’s, ghost; and Mummies things that are not of the living. Anything that looks like it would go in a haunted mansion decor. 
No zombies can't stand them 
Gothic candle holders
A magical reaper candy tray (idea is a small suite case made over or i make over to put different kinds of candies in, kind of like a mini candy bar) it will be for real candy for guest to try.
Or even some cool unique looking candy to go in a case they will have magic power labels added  

Other items would love 
Sage smudge sticks
different dried herbs would be cool too. 
would love one of the air plants in a container 
Love essential oils peppermint, eucalyptus, blood orange, any really but pine that not a fan of. 
Love the idea of some fairy stuff for my fountain out front. 
Fairy door
White or purple taper candles always welcome. 
All White or black lace umbrella. 
bead chandler 
Magical hand mirror with a gothic look
Magical gothic bird house / Fairy house 
Magical wind chime ok I think all wind chimes are magical would love one made from bamboo. or one with a gothic look

Small skeletons 12 inch size
favorite colors are purple and black 

more ideas here 
https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/magical-reaper-ideas/




Dislikes 
No dark magic 
No oiuji boards
Not into cute halloween 
No zombies
No gore
No blood


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I made a trip here yesterday, just saying. http://store.isisbooks.com/default.asp


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Checked out the link-- I think those image candles (in a Halloween-compatible color) need to go on my list! 
(I wish we could sell our alfalfa for $1.50 per ounce! We'd be billionaires!)
As to dandelions, if you can't beat them...make dandelion wine! Aged a couple years and drunk on Midsummer Night, it's pretty magical!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to Join. 
Here's my list I will try to add to it. 
Magical likes:
Harry Potter
Mermaids
Fairy garden props 
Seeds
Spell books
Wands
Potion bottles
I do a witches theme in my kitchen
Love the tv show supernatural 
*******ADDED*******
ghosts
Witches balls
Dream catchers
Cheap witch hats to hang from my ceiling
Love Halloween dishes and glasses/mugs I use them year round
Wizard of Oz
Disney witches 
Hocus Pocus
Faeries
Halloween or magical jewelry or accessories 
Intrigued with the enchanted forest: I love the woods, owls, deer, animals ect
Love the moon
Unicorns
Succulents
Castles
Skulls and skeletons 

Dislikes:
Gore

Adding a magical reaper to my Pinterest 
www.pinterest.com/roseylilmomma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I had an PM from Printersdevil, and I'm like the moment is here! I have a victim! No, she was just teasing and tormenting me with the rulesLOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I had an PM from Printersdevil, and I'm like the moment is here! I have a victim! No, she was just teasing and tormenting me with the rulesLOL


Yaaa she did that to me too lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ha! Ha! Gotcha all with that one!

I just thought it would be a nice distraction. I am working though!!!!!

We have 17 in the exchange!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Welcome Shadow Panther. I see you have been a member for quite some time, but don't have many detailed posts. Please be specific in what type of Haunt you have and magical things that you could use/want and even things that you don't want/need. The stalking for ideas is a big part of the fun of these exchanges. So since you don't have a lot of details from the past, please give us lots so your partner can have fun plotting, planning and preparing magical things for you. If you have a Pinterest include a link and maybe consider adding a board of Magical Ideas for your partner.
> 
> Also any pics or videos of your Haunt?


I have been working into things slowly as far as builds.
Magical items I could use 
skulls, books, rats, flowers, vines, witchy pictures to hang, candles, candle holders, crystals, crystal ball (clear globe), grass rug, raffia, old skeleton keys, old locks, lanterns, I like odd things, metal jewelry box, witchy/medium style cloth, owls, vultures, bones, mood music sounds (howling wolves, bubbling sounds, etc.), organs, FAKE dead animals, driftwood, voo doo dolls, feathers, beads, potion jars, fake chicken claws


I think part of the fun is finding something your partner wouldn't of thought of.
Here is my pinterest board- https://www.pinterest.com/shadowpantherbl/

I am a home haunter who eats, breathes and lives Halloween


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Am I the only one who keeps checking every min to see if have victim lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

THanks Shadow Panther. I am working on the exchange names and will get them all out to everyone as soon as possible.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Am I the only one who keeps checking every min to see if have victim lol


Haha! No your not alone. I've been in and out all afternoon hoping it was time!!!! Victims! Victims!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Haha! No your not alone. I've been in and out all afternoon hoping it was time!!!! Victims! Victims!


Haha right on lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, I don't know how bethene does this in the big Reapers!!! Wow!!! My witchy hat is tipped to her for all her work with that number of participants!!!!!!

I have everyone paired up and stopped to eat a quick late lunch. I am about to double check it----again to make sure I didn't leave anyone out or make a goof. Then I will start the copying and pasting, which is the hardest in my opinion. I guess since you two are whining I will start with you so that you don't hex me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> LOL, I don't know how bethene does this in the big Reapers!!! Wow!!! My witchy hat is tipped to her for all her work with that number of participants!!!!!!
> 
> I have everyone paired up and stopped to eat a quick late lunch. I am about to double check it----again to make sure I didn't leave anyone out or make a goof. Then I will start the copying and pasting, which is the hardest in my opinion. I guess since you two are whining I will start with you so that you don't hex me.


Haha sweet almost victim time


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Me too, me too! I keep checking too. Even at the doctors.



printersdevil said:


> LOL, I don't know how bethene does this in the big Reapers!!! Wow!!! My witchy hat is tipped to her for all her work with that number of participants!!!!!!
> 
> I have everyone paired up and stopped to eat a quick late lunch. I am about to double check it----again to make sure I didn't leave anyone out or make a goof. Then I will start the copying and pasting, which is the hardest in my opinion. I guess since you two are whining I will start with you so that you don't hex me.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay! Victim! Victim! Victim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Love all the activity on here today! First time checking in, as I have the stomach flu, (blah), was saving my PM to read excitedly, but sounds like it's the rules, haha, good tease


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay Magic!!! Haha....this reaping could not be more perfect for me... I'm super excited!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

[/URL]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

NOT ANY MORE Goddess~~~

lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought this was just too funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I needed that beautifulnightmare! It made me laugh out loud. It has been a long day on the computer!!!

Everyone should have their partners---so let the plotting begin!!! Let me know if you didn't get yours or need anything else.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeeaah I have a VICTIM!!! Thank you Printer!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh now to do some brain storming my dear victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, HI-Ho-A-Dairy_O a stalking I will go! buwahahahaha


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

So excited to get started!!!! Ready or not, dear victim, here I come!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Time for me to settle down and think about my magical victims list. I swear I have so many thoughts running through my mind. Unfortunately they are all muddled since I am thinking of things from ALL LISTS. Now to clear my head and look at that one very special list for a magical ideas for someone special.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't see any messages in my account but it could be because I use Tapatalk on my iPhone to read the forum. I'll try to check it on my laptop in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I definitely have way to many ideas for my precious victim!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

It finally came just now even though it says sent an hour ago! Whoop! Stalking time!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just resent it again, too. When I tried to send earlier my computer or the forum or something froze and I had to shut down and restart. So it might have been lost in that swirling limbo land. Glad you got it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

There was a forum glitch a while ago. Thanks for the victim, Printersdevil.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ZombieSmash, when I saw this over at the Ross 2016 thread, I had to laugh. When I sent you the Egyptian cat in 2014, this is what I was going for. Nailed it!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have no victim? I see nothing in my box


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow Panther you should have it now. Sorry, I have been gone without computer access today. I thought you were caught during the glitch yesterday, but found it was my fault. There are two of you with very similiar name on here. The other is all one word and all lower case and it is what came up when I typed it in so it went to a person who was here for only a few posts. Sorry about the delay.

Everyone know that Shadow Panther is two words with first letter of each in caps.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Let the fun begin Shadow Panther


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been brainstorming and have a few ideas!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My dear victim the ideas are gathering and I'm excited to start. The biggest fear now is the box will go but the gift will stay!  Oh you know I wouldn't do that to you.  But I am very happy with the direction this is going and I think it will fit you like a glass slipper!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have also been plotting and gathering ideas today. Spent quite a bit of the afternoon texting my daughter about her partner. She has had me on the search today for some things here in town. She was stuck in the office all afternoon and seemed to be playing on Pinterest most of the afternoon. lol

Have also been sending PMs to people with questions from their Magical reaper partner. So everyone keep watching your PMs and respond to the questions so I can let them know.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My victim/partner has a great list. The hard part will be paring down to 7 or fewer ideas. Of course that's what I say now  Let me struggle with some of them a bit, and maybe I'll sing a different tune. I'll try my best!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Brainstorming away. Ideas coming amidst Pinterest notifications.... 'So and so has followed 17 of your boards", "another so and so has followed 42 of your boards", etc etc. So just had to say, lmao, welcome to the Pinterest observation post of my insane brain. Enjoy your stay, haha.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness looks like one day I'll actually have to set up mu pinrest board aren't I everyone has such great ideas on them


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The problem with the Pinterest boards for me is that I pin too much and I really really need to go in and clean them up and get rid of repeats. lol


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> The problem with the Pinterest boards for me is that I pin too much and I really really need to go in and clean them up and get rid of repeats. lol


 That what I do when I get stuck on a project. Pick the most related board and do a cleanout. A board gets organized and I usually refund something that gets my project moving again.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

See I save things right in a file on my computer... I've run into the problem many years ago if I save things to a web site it was only there as long as the web site was alive. When the sites closed for whatever reason I ended up having to transfer things to other sites or onto my computer or have them lost. At this point I've no idea where many of those early digital photos I took are stored anymore.... good thing I'm a little OCD and burned copies onto CDs 

Well I've got my card designed for the Red, White and Dead card exchange... if anyone wants to join in there is still time too. I'm working on organizing the craft room... it became the holding room when we had to quickly make space for lots of family... so to do my victim justice I need to get to my supplies.  I can now open the door and stand in the room LOL... Now if I can only find those....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been a little quite, but I'm still planning and plotting. The things I bought Sunday will work nicely for my victim. I need to find an item at home for some craft item I want to do. Bwhahahahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been busy base coating . Got a great idea I think you will like dear victim


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Well what I got over the weekend won't quite work for my victim (oh darn, I will have to keep for me, hehehe!)...but I found a major score today & I have started working on something that I think my victim will definitely like


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Im still searching for that gift that speaks to me. Nothing is talking yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

tzgirls123 said:


> Well what I got over the weekend won't quite work for my victim


Don't worry, I'll be happy to take it off you hands, whatever it is! LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Or me, I can love it I am sure!!!!

Hey has anyone heard from amyml? The last time she posted on June 8 which was before names were given out on the 13th. Since there is not much time for this exchange I am a little worried about her not picking up info on her partner so far. I have sent her PMs too. Anyone FB friends with her or have contact info? I am pretty sure that she is someone's daughter and they sometimes work together, but I can't remember who... Bethene or anyone remember?

I will finish cooking and then do some searching. I just want to make sure that she is still on board.

We are dying in the heat here in Texas. Temps only in mid 90s but since we have had unseasonably cool temps for the past few months it is killing us. The Heat Index was 108 the past two days and it was still 95 at 10:30 last night. Our central air never cuts off.

I was out both of the past two afternoons and thought I was going to wilt.


Edited to add: Okay I looked back and amyml is the sister to Queen of Spades, who has not been active since last fall. Amyml mentioned something in her sign up for this one about working with her mom on projects. I saw in her profile info that she was on the Forum last night but there are no posts from her since the 8th. Hopefully she picked up her partner's info, but I would feel much better hearing from her. 

Please check in amyml.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

MC HauntDreams I was definitely stuck on your Pinterest boards for a long long time! Haha....... I love them. I'm visiting everyone's


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been visiting a lot of them, too.

Now I am off to check out the things you sent me today booswife. I looked at them on my phone earlier while in the doc office. I need to check them out in a bigger size.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm still around. Just quietly stalking. Actually, I'm surprisingly close to ready. I just need a couple of things to finish up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooo hooo! There was a glitch on the Forum when I was sending out names so I starting keeping track to make sure everyone posted somewhere or PMd that they had the info. Just wanted to make sure. Thanks a lot.

I know we all have been around awhile so really wasn't worried...just wanted to make sure.

Have fun everyone!!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have been so busy stalking my victims list that I have not posted. I have been searching everywhere to learn about some of the things on the list. Many were totally new to me. I have sent my mom printersdevil out looking for some things for me in her town becuse it is larger than where I live. So that has helped and she came up with some things that I think will be great. She even reached out to someone on here for some ideas and sent them to me. Thanks for the help. Now I think I have a plan. I have to get busy and get this thing wrapped up. I have this weekend and next week to do this. I will be going to moms next weekend on Friday and Saturday and then coming home to a birthday poker tournament party on the Sunday for Richy's step son. So I have to finish up and hopefully mail early.

Dear victim you have really given me a workout in figuring things out. I hope I am going the right direction and it will please you.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I stalked several people yesterday, to throw off the scent. 

I found some cool pins, and will try my hand at one, at least. I am still looking, too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got hit with the Noro (SP?) virus Wednesday during the night.... wow... have not been that sick in forever, still shakey with a slight headache, so lost a bit of time, but going to go through some stuff today hopefully, and get a start on somethings....did buy one small thing, need to thrift store yet to look for something to make one of my ideas, hopefully I can find what I want, or will have to make due with what I have here,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hope that you feel better, bethene. That is a horrible illness that ran rampant in our schools last years. It seemed that many relapsed with it so be careful.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> I got hit with the Noro (SP?) virus Wednesday during the night.... wow... have not been that sick in forever, still shakey with a slight headache...


Oh no! Hope you're feeling well soon!

I'm in a waiting stage. I ordered 2 items that I don't have the equipment (or skill) to make, and I ordered a craft medium that should be here within the next couple days. I've thought of some good ways to stretch my reaping dollars and I'm anxious to get to work on them.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Feel better Bethene!! I had a flu virus from Sunday and today is the first day I feel back to normal (almost)...I couldn't even go through my victims list for a few days after i got it. yesterday i tried to venture out to get a few supplies & it wiped me out! I hope you get back to norm quickly!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh no, Bethene. I hope you are feeling better.


bethene said:


> I got hit with the Noro (SP?) virus Wednesday during the night.... wow... have not been that sick in forever, still shakey with a slight headache, so lost a bit of time, but going to go through some stuff today hopefully, and get a start on somethings....did buy one small thing, need to thrift store yet to look for something to make one of my ideas, hopefully I can find what I want, or will have to make due with what I have here,


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Hope you feel better Bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you all.. it is amazing how whipped out you can be!! tzgrls123, glad you are doing a bit better.. I hope I don't relapse, but thank you for the warning , Printersdevil! I have been trying to take it easy, haven't made it into my craft room to look through things yet, hopefully I get to it today! I slept for like almost 24 hours, am tired now but can't seem to fall asleep.for some stupid reason am craving mac and cheese, probably not good for me though,, 
I have been on pinterest, which can be way to addictive . got a couple of ideas though!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

We have finally made it back to Tennessee after 3 weeks of traveling and visiting family in WV/OH/IN. So I will be planning my gift and shopping soon! So glad to be back my bed missed
Me lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've already gotten started. Love being part of the group pintrestdevil invited me to. I'm using some of the ideas I have learned from that group to a smaller scale. The hubbs was a little disterbed by one of them already. Hope my Victim loves her goodies.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I visited the recycling center today. Looking for possible things to use. Lots of glass and newspaper......hmmmmm.......also went on a picnic and kept my eye out for cool things in nature to use. I have two definite projects and some possibles


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

EEEKKK gadddssss... Halloween has exploded all over the house... Been pulling out box after box trying to sort things out and who knew I had soooo much stuff shoved in that little room. Don't know how I'm going to get it all back in. Have my projects figured out. Now to just clear space on a table to do something.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went thrifting today and out to buy some raw items to use. I bought some stuff in bulk to the amout that I use is not much where as it would have been quite a bit it I would have only bought a small amount. Does that make sense? Anyway I have stuff to use for months and months of projects and reapers. Yeah me!!!

Trying to pull this together in thoughts. I was picking up this stuff for both my and my daughter's partner and I will use a lot of this myself!!!! Do I have you wondering now?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to see what people get in this one ! I love the magic theme and hope there will be another magic themed reaper in the future. I wanted to join this one but waited to long to decide and went out of town and missed the deadline. Snooze ya lose I suppose  It's still going to be fun checking out the creativity , I can't wait for you guys to start receiving your gifts ! Have magical fun everybody .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that disembodied voice and I are joining up to do this as another pair. She missed the deadline and I offered to take on another partner so she can be a part of the fun. So welcome to the magical exchange!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I've already gotten started. Love being part of the group pintrestdevil invited me to. I'm using some of the ideas I have learned from that group to a smaller scale. The hubbs was a little disterbed by one of them already. Hope my Victim loves her goodies.


Her? I'm a her.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it teaser time already?!

Are you wondering what it is?!

(I am still wondering if I can pull it off, haha)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> I think that disembodied voice and I are joining up to do this as another pair. She missed the deadline and I offered to take on another partner so she can be a part of the fun. So welcome to the magical exchange!!!


yep, I guess were doin' this ! I didn't want printersdevil taking on too much but she seems up for the challenge, so let the magic begin !


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Just popping on here to say sorry I missed this swap, right up my alley! I'll be watching for pics soon. Excited for Litha and a full moon in two days!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a little something to enjoy.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's my problem ^ The Magic Cynicism Catch 22. It would have to work more often than random odds would favor in order for me to believe in it, but it won't work until I believe. Haha! 
Oh well, I can still have fun with it!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Have a magical crafting day everyone


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready to ship soon my dear victim soon


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

disembodiedvoice and I are on as another pair. I have her list and she has mine so here we go. I already have some ideas for her from things I just happen to have.  Disembodiedvoice, feel free to post you list here too.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Managed to get most of the craft room pulled back into it's space... Question what is the point at which someone has TOOOO many glass bottles to put potions in??? and why do I have 6 extra plastic shoebox lids and no shoebox?? 

Did find at least one of the things I was in search of... and my paints too. Now to make not so quick work of my projects so we can send them off.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

So I now have red glitter on everything I own. I'm pretty sure there will be red glitter on everything sent to you, victim, as well. Not on purpose of course.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy Summer Solstice everyone!

I think we all should make a magical garden that looks like Stonehenge. It would be something that I would leave out all the time.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

it may be closer to ship time before I finish. May have bitten off more than I can chew, never fear dear victim. Chipmunk cheeks and all it will be worth it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Have a magical crafting day everyone


I waited to make one of the items today, specifically.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool, LairMistress. I hope whatever it is that it comes out magical. I also have something in mind to try today. 

Ooojen, I just read your answers for your Reaper and got some ideas for myself and my wizards. Have you seen mine? I didn't get a lot of photos on Halloween since it rained all day and we were rushed and holding our breath all night. In fact most of my set up and props were not even used. Here is a link to my FB album. It is set to Public so you should be able to see it. You may or may not have to be logged in to FB to see. I am not sure. *Printersdevils Witches, Wizards and Fortune Teller Props*

I love Merlin! Would love to do him in a crystal cave at some point. I had thought about using some Alchemy or astrological charts and things. Now you have my mind whirling again. That is not a good thing. lol. Anyway I forwarded things on to your Reaper.

I can't wait to see what you get and how you use it. I also toyed with the idea of using a set up that looked like a lab with all the doo dads and glass bottles but the glass outside around all the kids scares me. I would LOVE to find a brass looking scale like the justice balancing scales. I do have a mortar and pestle that is brass. Hmmm...dang it, I thought I was not adding anything else and now you have done it!

Not what you are going for because of the technology in DVD, but check out this *Wizard DVD*. Ghost of Spooky posted this and also one with a haunted library. I am buying this wizard one.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool, Printersdevil! I will look at the links as soon as I finish posting. We're feeding each other's obsessions-- so easy to have that happen (fun, too!)

For my Reaper- I added a few Pinterest Pins. The link is now with my list, but it might help to put it here, too. The pins (near the top of the page) are just to give a feel for the sort of general alchemist's lab "vibe" I'm looking for--Medieval, rustic, Merlin-esque  I'm not necessarily asking for any specific items in the pictures; just anything that looks like it would belong in those sets. 

Thanks, Reaper Unknown! 

https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cool-halloween-stuff/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am a Merlin fan, am actually re reading the crystal caves by Mary Steward, old books, but good, there are several books, starting with Merlin as a boy, following the whole Arthurian saga from the beginning to the end, great reads, and good ideas for a prop room,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, I love those books. I read them as a junior high or maybe below that time. I need to check them out and reread them all. LOVE THEM

Camelot, the musical movie (1967ish) is still one of my favorites. I did my senior research project on Arthurian legends back when that was the first real research done. Yes, it was the dark ages. I did a comparison/contrast between Malory's Le Morte 'd Arthur and Alfred Lord Tennyson's The Once and Future King. I am a tried and true Merlin fan.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

bethene said:


> I am a Merlin fan, am actually re reading the crystal caves by Mary Steward, old books, but good, there are several books, starting with Merlin as a boy, following the whole Arthurian saga from the beginning to the end, great reads, and good ideas for a prop room,


My older sister had those books and I "borrowed" them when I was about 10. I fell in love with Merlin.  I used to sneak into her room when she was out babysitting (she's quite a bit older than I am), and sit in her beanbag and read her books.

In fact, I loved them so much, that my first dog's middle name was Emrys, after Myrddin Emrys. (he was a purebred Husky, and the AKC paperwork suggested giving him an unusual name)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LairMistress not that you mention it I think 4th grade was more like when I found these books. I can remember reading tales of Merlin and his magic with Arthur from the time I could read.

ooojen, I love your board. I just looked through. Wow, I am so glad to get to see all this based on the questions you answered for your Reaper!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hard at work tonight. Love how the goodies are coming along?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, I have my Arthurian series books confused. These posts got me fired up to reread. The Mary Stewart books came out while I was in high school in the 70s. I also remember reading several other books at the time and now am determined to remember them. I remember reading lots of books on this subject. Every summer I spent hours and hours at the public library scouring for stories and books that kept me fascinated. I guess the earlier memories were the tales of King Arthur starting with the pulling of the sword from the stone. I lived in a magical fantasy world of literature and then the big screen started making movies on this subject and I fell in love all over again.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Now I almost feel like I should go with Merlin himself rather than just his era/style! Sadly, he wouldn't quite fit the theme, but it certainly is fun avenue to consider! 

DD and I were discussing the difference between Wizards and Alchemists. The way Medieval people saw things, there really wasn't much of a line between science and magic.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

After finding a couple Pins from the Speculum Alchemiae Museum of Prague, I looked it up, and found lots of pictures on TripAdvisor. Wow! (The sad part-- Not that long ago I was about a block away from it and missed it entirely.)
The area was an alchemist's lab centuries ago. I guess many of the items there now are reproductions (originals damaged when the Vltava flooded) but they had expert historian consultants for setup. There are lots of artisan crafters in the area who can get custom glass items just right. It looks very cool and very interesting to me, and I thought some of fans of Alchemists & Wizards might enjoy looking at the shots. At the least, it can be more opportunity for my reaper to see the overall feel I'd like to approach...on a much smaller scale!
I hope the link works...
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...Bohemia.html#photos;geo=274707&detail=4194102


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

What a fun idea for an exchange! I'm sorry I missed this one too - I had some eye surgery & my daughter had her dance recital earlier this month, so I just saw this thread today. Magic & all it entails is a great theme for gifts. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> What a fun idea for an exchange! I'm sorry I missed this one too - I had some eye surgery & my daughter had her dance recital earlier this month, so I just saw this thread today. Magic & all it entails is a great theme for gifts. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


the main reaper will be next month  keep an eye out for it on the general halloween ♥


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I was stressing out yesterday about what to send. I spent waaaaay too much time stalking and searching pinterest and got myself all sorts of confused and overwhelmed ! But today I bought something for my magical partner and I bought some supplies to hopefully make a couple of things I have ideas for. Now all the planets have to align so everything works out...fingers crossed.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPa, sorry that you missed out on joining. This might be fun to do again next year. I know that I am having fun and everyone has so many cool ideas. Magical is so different for everyone. In fact, the whole idea of Halloween is really magical to all of us.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Checking in. I am making some progress and have some new ideas. Now to decide which ones I am going to do. Have a few things already.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a day behind. I came home from work and went right to bed. I've never done that before. I was so tired I just couldn't be awake anymore, but darn I missed out on some good crafting hours. Not to worry my magical partner, I'll be back at it today


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Been crafting away, Dear Victim...Almost ready to send


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm really close to done. I'm just waiting on one thing, and then I need to finding packing materials! Yeah!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Mom picked up a couple of things for me that I am still trying to decide how to "present". Hmmmm... I am not having a lot of luck finding things that I want or think will work with this. I spend my lunch hour looking through a couple of places in the downtown area here. I don't get in them too often unless printersdevil is here.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Got one project in the works and bought supplies for another one. It's a good start I hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hard to believe I think we have most of our stuff done. Still have a couple of touches on a thing or 2 and one whole thing to even start... not sure how I want to present it yet... Just got a fresh idea and pondering how to go about doing it. Good thing we have a day or two.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll be finishing up this weekend. Hope to ship the first part of the week.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Jenn&MattFromPa, sorry that you missed out on joining. This might be fun to do again next year. I know that I am having fun and everyone has so many cool ideas. Magical is so different for everyone. In fact, the whole idea of Halloween is really magical to all of us.


I check in here every now & again but I make a point to come back in early July because I know everyone really starts updating the "what did you find in stores today?" posts and I love getting the head's up because I rarely go to a store unless I know there is something I'm looking for. I'll make a mental note that there may be a Summer Solstice Reaper next year and will be sure to come back in early June. Just as long as you guys don't make it so fun here that I'm back in February or something - my DH would kill me! LOL! Halloween is his favorite too, but he likes to take one holiday at a time. I'm a bit more "advanced" - I know that if I don't start buying early, the good stuff will be gone!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Just as long as you guys don't make it so fun here that I'm back in February or something - my DH would kill me! LOL! Halloween is his favorite too, but he likes to take one holiday at a time. I'm a bit more "advanced" - I know that if I don't start buying early, the good stuff will be gone!


There is an exchange around Valentine's Day. You can ask for either Halloween or Valentine stuff.
But, as far as your husband's viewpoint--- No reason you can't focus your main energy on the current season/holiday and still keep a little Halloween going on the side. That's what I do.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm having issues with one of the items. Hang with me dear victim I'm trying my hand at wood burning, it isn't going to my expectations. Not to mention that my handwriting is horrible. Two of my items are near completion, I want to make at least 3 to send.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We still have one more week...I got this.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm thankful for the one more week haha.....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't believe all the magical people almost ready to send ! I haven't made anything yet lol. I bought something ( nothing grand though) and some supplies to make a few things but I haven''t had time to make anything at all. I have to be at work at 7 am and then I just got home 15 minutes ago ( 7:30 est) I do this everyday except Sat and Sun so I'm limited to to those 2 days , it really cramps my style.
Well, as usual I bought supplies for something I have now decided NOT to make ( I do this every single reaper..it sucks) and one of the other things is simple in theory but I think isn't going to be that simple in practice. Does anyone else struggle with these issues or do I just make things too difficult ???


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Does anyone else struggle with these issues or do I just make things too difficult ???


Yes, and Yes! Haha! I think a lot of us make it more complicated than we'd have to. I know I do.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so bad about all this. I plan and plan and sweat over my plans...then I somehow end up close to deadline and pushing to finish. LOL


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

ooojen said:


> But, as far as your husband's viewpoint--- No reason you can't focus your main energy on the current season/holiday and still keep a little Halloween going on the side. That's what I do.



This is totally off-topic, but here's what I mean - mostly my DH would kill me because of what I'm doing to him right now. I'm visiting an old friend out of state next week, and my friend likes Halloween. I'll be staying with my friend, so I told DH we need to get into our big shed & find some Dollar Tree skulls that I know are in there so I can corpse them up & give them to my friend as a thank you gift for letting me stay at their house. Poor DH is mumble-grumbling over having to clear out his messy front part of the shed so I can get into the bins. He said getting into the Halloween bins should be a once a year occasion because his back hurts. LOL! I guess it doesn't help that because I asked for him to get me the skulls, now the kids are asking for props that are their favorites. I'm not sure if my family is responsible enough to even consider the idea of going into our Halloween bins as early as February.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Be like some of us and leave all that stuff out to use all year!!

I just set it up to move into a bigger climate controlled storage for my Halloween stuff. I have been waiting on one to open up close to my unit now. Today I stopped by to check on availability and there is one just across from where I am now that is bigger.  So now I have to move the stuff over. At least I can get the stuff from my back bedroom over to the storage now and reclaim the bedroom!! Score.

We have a friend coming from Denmark the first of November to spend a month so I have to have that room. I also need to move some stuff from the front room/office that is our Witchy Room over to the storage shed so that she can have that room with the couch and loveseat and desktop to relax in while here.
She will just have to put up with all the hanging witches in that room though.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I'm not sure if my family is responsible enough to even consider the idea of going into our Halloween bins as early as February.


I suppose it wouldn't be helpful to suggest leaving the bins alone until autumn...and making new stuff now


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I am so bad about all this. I plan and plan and sweat over my plans...then I somehow end up close to deadline and pushing to finish. LOL



Oh this is me too. I am going to be scrambling to get things to the finished point. But never fear victim I got you covered!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I keep forgetting what I plan on sending, I really need to write it down! I know of 5 things that I'm hopeful will work out (I actually broke one, and have to start it over!). 

After that, I am going to have to wing it to come up with other pieces. One thing that I was waiting for, is not going to pan out. It's a shame, because I think that it would have gone over rather well.

I went out today in search of an old blender, to help shred recycled takeout drink holders for my "clay". All that I found was a mini Ninja-like food processor. I hope that it works well enough! I hand-shredded them, but I need the pieces to be finer than they are.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, LairMistress, a blender??? You guys always amaze me!!!!

Remember there is no certain number you need to do. Just don't go over the magical number 7 to keep everyone in check somewhat!!! lol

I keep forgetting where I am too. I have gathered things for my daughter to use and I even have the second partner now so I am really confused. One thing that I did buy for my original partner she posted not long ago about having so, that is a no go and probably will go to one of the others. Add that to the fact that I paid for something my daughter ordered because her debit card had been compromised and she was waiting on a new one. I was looking at my bank statement and thinking that I had bought something for my partner and forgotten about it. Then I realized it was for texaslucky. Wow, my memory is the pits.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, Printer,, that sounds familiar!! My memory is going !!!! Not that it was ever great to begin with!! 
I also plan early but finish last minute, pretty much every time !!!!! 
I am no where near ready to ship, I have some stuff gathered and also one thing started, but that is all, need to get my butt in gear!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> One thing that I did buy for my original partner she posted not long ago about having so, that is a no go and probably will go to one of the others.


If it's me, I could probably use a second one...whatever it is. Haha! But then again, I'm not going to be greedy if one of the others could use it. 

I'm kind of excited about one of the projects I thought up (and I hope the recipient will feel the same way!) It's in-progress, and decent so far, though I'm having to put some thought into accomplishing the middle step.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

...and then I went back to my secret Pinterest board for reapers, and realized that I forgot about the first two projects I intended to make. I'm waiting on a piece for one, and it may not arrive in time, so that may be out. The other is another thing that I needed the clay for.

Definitely time to make a list!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, ooojen, I feel the same way. I could even use another of it!! Plus a thing that I ordered with thoughts of using for my vic is probably staying here. I am so bad.

But, on the other hand, I went in search of some things for texaslucky at a new age store here in town because she has nothing like that where she lives. I found some cool objects and am considering adding these to both of my vics and I just have to have them, too. lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's funny! I just received an item for my victim, and thought the same...Yeah, I could use that! Should I show some self-discipline, or should I re-order?

I got really lucky on one thing. The seller accidentally sent me the wrong color of something I ordered, and when they realized it, they sent the correct one and told me to keep the first. One for my victim, one for me. It's not from a huge business, so I'll offer to cover the shipping when the second one comes in. Still a good deal for me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen and LairMistress or anyone doing things with a Medieval flair. I was in Target earlier in the week and saw a really cool small size globe that has an antique gold metal stand thing around it. I thought it would be good to maybe Mod Podge on an old world map or maybe even a celestial looking one. It $14.99 and as I was scanning the endcaps looking for clearance items that I might "need" I saw another version of it with the graduation items in the party stuff. This one was black chalkboard painted so has some possibilites. It was not marked down, but my guess is that it will be soon since it was with the graduation stuff.

I am trying to decide how I might use one that I really don't need. My name is printersdevil and I have a Halloween addiction.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

few more steps and I will be ready to ship. Even found the right size box ♥♥
I gave up on the wood burning. looks like crap.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

kelloween is the master of woodburning!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The globe looks fantastic, Printersdevil! It would make for an excellent makeover! They did lots of sphere-thingies in those days in addition to maps...star charts and stuff.
Ed in-- I see you mentioned celestial maps... It'd be very cool!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Woohoo, I am ready to ship!!!! I went home at lunch and took a box in from the office. Everything fits and so now I just have to get this on its way to my special Magical Summer Solstice victim. I ordered something to be directly shipped and I am hoping that the rest of this doesn't take long to get there. I can't tell where the other is since I had mom order it after my debit was compromised for the fourth time this year!!! So, I don't have a tracking to check on it. So, magical victim if you get a package in the next day or so it will probably be part one and the second box is coming SOOON.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going through a slight tug of war with myself over an item, too. Although I picked it out specifically for my victim, even before I knew who they were, I was also afraid of it/them being broken in shipment, because they're ceramic and oddly shaped.

That aside, it's really two items that looks like a coordinated pair, even though Goodwill had them priced separately (and I believe that I got them at half off, so it was like getting the second free, anyway).

So...do I send them as a set and count it as one item? Do I send them as two separate items? Do I dare to send them at all because they're fragile? I love them, but I'm not sure that I have space for them at present.  I think that the deciding factor will really be if I feel that they might not survive shipment.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Lots of decisions in this one. I have been arguing with myself for days. I have a grouping or several similar type things that I am calling one item. If I didn't it would seem like there was not much if I counted them all as indiviuals. Also these are things that mom bought in bulk and we will be using out of the bulk for quite some time and the price breaks down to being not much on each. However, if I would have bought from some places they could have been more pricy. Sort of like buying from Grandin Road on the half price or a deep discount at Victorian Trading or Tuscany.  These things are also often group as one type thing.

I am not trying to cheat--just trying to be fair. Then there is the one main item that I looked for on my vics list. I found this item at various places with prices all over the place. Then I found the one I ended up ordering for a really cheap price and there are two of them that are different but sort of a pair. So, is it one or two. Dang I hate decisions like this. I could have ordered and kept one for another reap or to keep or give mom since she loved them. But, dang, that is the whole purpose of getting a good bargain---right. Anyway I decided that since it came together it was one item. lol

I even had it shipped directly to the vic so I didn't have to pay shipping to me and then add to my box. My mom taught me to be thrifty and it just comes naturally. 
Hence the bulk ordering of the stuff from the first unit item. So, I guess my items are sort of kits or units that make up a whole. 

Is that clear as mud? Can't you tell that it is Friday and I am bored at work. Boss is out for the day and there are no problems within our IT and new computers and software won't be in until next week. So, I am surfing and playing on the computer today. I wish I could get out of here early today, but if I leave there will be an emergency call and I will have to come right back. The guys are gone up north of us on a river trip today and tonight and I will be alone. So, at 5 I am headed to see parents and spend the night with my BFF and enjoy her new pool.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got one project almost done, just need to get the small things together that go with it, as one item... then painted a couple coats on one project, but I can not find my modge podge!!!.... I really don't want to buy more at this point, grumble grumble.... I also got another project idea I think might be good, instead of one I decided not to make,,


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see what everyone is making. Love the creativity of this group to look at something and think of alternative uses for them


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yay! I got a package! I was completely baffled for a minute because I didn't have anything ordered; I didn't even think of a reap item already. I assume Texas Lucky is my generous partner (Correct me if I'm wrong!) I'll get some pictures up shortly.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, ooojen, that is from me. I went ahead and posted about something on the way and another box coming when mom and I realized that it might have either an invoice or her name on it. I had another debit card compromised and was waiting on a new one to come when I found those. I was so surprised to find that it included TWO for that price. I hope they are not cheesy looking. Moms wanting them now. They also have some statues that look a lot like them. She ordered them for me and we decided to ship straight to you to keep from having to pay for the extra postage twice. 

I have a box ready to go to you too. Sorry about spoiling the surprise but we were afraid of the name thing. She said she ordered and missed any spot about it being a gift and not adding invoice but put it on her PayPal note. They other one will be underway this week to complete it. I can't wait to see some real photos of them. I hope they were sort of what you wanted. There are so many styles and these looked pretty good--especially for two at the price. 

I have been at mom's all day today. I just set up a new wireless printer for her and was trying out the print function from both laptps, tablet, phones and desktop.She so happy to not have to go to the old desktop to print to the wired printer. Anyway, I popped in here to check and saw your post.

Now, you have to wait and and still anticipate what is on the way. This has been fun.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you, TexasLucky!
One of the things on my list was ent-like forms or tree people. I got a very cool pair of tree faces. I haven't seen this particular set before, which gives and extra layer to the surprise  They're definitely magical! My intent (weather permitting) is to walk guests around the north side of our house, bast the windbreak grove with these gently-lit tree folk. They really look like they're made for our spruce trees! The closer shots first:















And then from a little further. I love the way they fit in with the knots and knobs on the trees. By the way, the faces are good sized. The trees are just very large, which adds to the ancient tree spirit look. Also in the second shot, the elder bushes are closer so they look larger in perspective than they are. It's cool that their leaves are a good match for the leaves around the face!
















Thank you again!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oops, I didn't check for new posts after I took pictures.



texaslucky said:


> Yes, ooojen, that is from me. I went ahead and posted about something on the way and another box coming when mom and I realized that it might have either an invoice or her name on it. I had another debit card compromised and was waiting on a new one to come when I found those. I was so surprised to find that it included TWO for that price. I hope they are not cheesy looking. Moms wanting them now. They also have some statues that look a lot like them. She ordered them for me and we decided to ship straight to you to keep from having to pay for the extra postage twice.


Thanks again! It absolutely makes sense not to pay the postage twice! And it worked out just fine, since you posted that you were having something shipped direct. 
And they look great-- well-made and not cheesy at all! I'm very happy with them, and have them put up already!



texaslucky said:


> I have a box ready to go to you too. Sorry about spoiling the surprise but we were afraid of the name thing. She said she ordered and missed any spot about it being a gift and not adding invoice but put it on her PayPal note. They other one will be underway this week to complete it. I can't wait to see some real photos of them. I hope they were sort of what you wanted. There are so many styles and these looked pretty good--especially for two at the price.


It didn't ruin the surprise at all, since when you mentioned your mom ordering for you, I didn't know it was for me. By the time I receive something, I like knowing whom it's from, anyway.  
There was a packing slip in case of returns (but they were well-packaged and arrived in perfect shape). It has your mom's name on, but does not have a price listed, so that worked just right! 




texaslucky said:


> I have been at mom's all day today. I just set up a new wireless printer for her and was trying out the print function from both laptps, tablet, phones and desktop.She so happy to not have to go to the old desktop to print to the wired printer. Anyway, I popped in here to check and saw your post.
> 
> Now, you have to wait and and still anticipate what is on the way. This has been fun.



More to come? That's very exciting! These would have made a great gift on their own, but I won't say no to anything else-- haha! Thanks, and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Those tree faces are awesome. Can't wait to see what else is in the works


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen, I wish I would have ordered me a set of those, too. The bad thing was I think I finally got around to placing the order in the wee hours of the morning after Tracie asked me to order. So later that day I was checking my email and had an offering for something like 20% off and the site also then had free shipping if over a certain amount which would have worked if I would have ordered at that time. Check out the site because they do have others. I was not sure how tall they were. When I looked at the dimensions shown I was still unclear since it used H, L and W I think. I guess the height is more depth? Anyway, I sort of had an image of bigger. Glad they will work for you. I know we have had fun with her plotting and looking for things. She is her mother's daughter! 

Today was fun going over what I have for my partner and and she helped me make some decisions on it. I just wish we still lived in the same town. She is only an hour away but sometimes that seems forever. lol

I meet her often half way when we need to exchange things. I will be going up to meet her when her package arrive for this exchange. She has had things torn open before when left on the porch so often just has packages mailed here. She does not have a lot of time with all the kids and activities to craft and do things, so I sort of push her into doing a few of these and help her out. Our littliest dog went home with her today since we are going up there tomorrow for Richy's son's birthday and a poker tournament.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Anyway, I sort of had an image of bigger.


They look smaller in the pictures than they do in reality. I think it's because the trees are quite large. They're between 8" and 9" tall, which is actual human face sized...at least in my family.
Thanks for helping out, and have fun!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Boxing up now hopefully my victim will like what I've made


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh wow! Nice Green man faces. I love the pipe smoking fellow and the female face is very pretty. Your tree must be quite large oojen.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love those faces, I really like the little guy with the pipe ! He's awesome. Worked on a few things yesterday, one thing is a process , I had to work and let dry, work on the other side and let dry ect ect ect and it isn't even half way finished !! lol I forgot to buy eggs, I need eggs , what for? hmmm maybe for the project, maybe just to eat.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I forgot to buy eggs, I need eggs , what for? hmmm maybe for the project, maybe just to eat.


Egg tempras, or omelettes..? Either sounds good. 

About the tree man with the (wooden) pipe-- DD said, "He's smoking a pipe..._MADE OF HIS OWN FLESH!_" I do so love that girl!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ohhhh,, I LOVE those faces!!!! And they look wonderful on your trees!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol on the pipe from his own skin


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I've gotten one project done. Still haven't gotten the other one started but I know once
I gather all the supplies and sit down it won't take maybe an hour if that. But all the little monsters want to do is swim and with the littlest only being 4 I must be in the pool with her! I do have to say I've never been so tan and I don't know what to think of it! I've always been super pale thanks to my Irish heritage. But this is the first time we've owned a pool and the monsters just can't get enough of it! I am going to try to go shopping this afternoon as rain is in the forecast! Wish me luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great gifts so far. looking forward to seeing more


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have several projects mid stream, but slowly getting there... have to buy a couple more things to finish one off... and STILL have not found my modge podge, I am headed to the room in a couple minutes to keep looking, all my glue must be together because I have gorilla glue some where too I can't find! That's what happens when I attempt to organize, I lose things!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dang it wouldn't you know I have the wrong size box. I made it work though and my box will be on it's way today. I hope I did okay for my victim....*clears throat* magically friend.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

bethene said:


> have several projects mid stream, but slowly getting there... have to buy a couple more things to finish one off... and STILL have not found my modge podge, I am headed to the room in a couple minutes to keep looking, all my glue must be together because I have gorilla glue some where too I can't find! That's what happens when I attempt to organize, I lose things!


I was thinking that you can make something very similar to Mod Podge with school glue and water...may require other ingredients that I don't recall, but I bet there are tutorials on the net.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> Dang it wouldn't you know I have the wrong size box. I made it work though and my box will be on it's way today. I hope I did okay for my victim....*clears throat* magically friend.



LOL on the"victim---magical friend"


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Packages are inflight on the way to several and sounds like more about to be launched!!! Pictures are acoming!!!


Everyone, please make sure that you post pictures of all your magical things on the Board in this thread so we can all share and be jealous!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's exciting that we're getting close to seeing a lot of stuff rolling in.

I'm (so far) very happy with one item I'm making. I started 2 of the same project, so I could do a prototype and make sure my ideas worked on a practice item before I tried them on the real thing. Now...will my made-for-plastic primer cure and dry adequately on polymer clay? I should be able to tell in an hour or so. If it doesn't work, I won't put it on the one for my magical partner. I don't know what I would use then, though. Acrylics won't give the look I want. 



bethene said:


> That's what happens when I attempt to organize, I lose things!


Oh, I know that feeling all too well!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Packages in flight?!!??!?!? Oh yeah!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

found the modge podge, got quite a bit one, of course won't ship til the last day, but I feel good about what I have done. need to buy a couple things to add finishing touches to things, and something to add to another gift, but I am pretty much done except for tying up loose ends,,, whew... feel so much better!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Was ready to ship, then my dog somehow got ahold of one of the finished projects!!!! ahhhhh!!! Time for a little more crafting


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my, tzgirls123, I have a dog that loves to chew shoes on occassion, but a Magical Reaper gift would really make me mad at him.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hopefully, I will be ready to pack things up tonight and ship tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

these wooden spoons for watching fairies made me laugh!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How is everyone doing? Shipping deadline is coming up in just two days---yikes where has the time gone?

Several are already on the way. One partial has arrived and many have states they are almost ready to ship during the past several days. I am getting excited to see what everyone has conjured up and hope to see LOTS of photos. Why don't we all try to get a photo of us with our stuff to share. This is a pretty small group and that would be fun---at least to me.

I have enjoyed this a lot and it has been interesting to sent PMs back and forth asking questions for some of you! Happy finishing up! Let's do this!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have enough ready to satisfy the minimum, but I'm still dealing with that paint on polymer issue. Paint on my prototype is just a little bit sticky, and I can't have that! Fortunately, I didn't paint the real thing yet. I need to find an alternative. 
I'm quite happy with some aspects, so I really hope the paint doesn't ruin the entire project.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I thought I had a box in the garage, but it appears the only one I have is not big enough. Off to FedEx we go. I'll just have them pack and ship.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got nothing done yesterday, worked and came home whipped, did stop and pick up something for one item, but could not find one thing I wanted at a couple of dollar stores, and did not feel like going to a bigger store, so will do it today, then need to get finished quick!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Two more on the way! Looking good!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Friday! dear victim Friday the fay should arrive with your parcel. I hope you enjoy what i have crafted for you


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

People are ready and shipped, and I'm still making stuff! 

Idea #1 didn't pan out for me. It was my first time making papier mache clay, and I didn't put enough mold deterrent in it. Yuck! So I have another idea that might work out similarly, but I am missing one piece for it. I've searched the basement twice, and I know it's in there. It should come together quickly if I can find it. If not, then I will have to use a backup item.  

I have a couple of backup items that aren't quite what I'd consider their wishlist material, but one is kind of universal, and the other is something that I spied on their Pinterest boards.

I am also really, really hoping to find an item that I need at Walmart, because I've been unable to go to a real craft store, due to babysitting. If I can't find that piece, then I'll go back to the backup item stash!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm suppose to be at a Drs appt but I'm stealing the time for last minute crafting


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is funny, booswife. I just cancelled a doc appointment where I would get shots in both feet. I am still looking for something in my stash room and need to be able to stand and walk.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Our box is on it's way I hope my victim likes what we've sent. But as usual I'm second guess myself. Can't wait to see what others get. Love the wooden spoons. I'm going to have to make some for my witches space. Seeing the tree faces made me think of a project I did long ago. Have a green man cement mold after making a few concrete men tried some great stuff, it kinda turned out, too many bubbles to make it really clear what it was. Since then we done a few more and gotten a little better are producing fewer bubbles. Well have to try this again for a future reap.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

disembodiedvoice, here are the photos of the Dollar Tree dragons from last year. I love them. Im the goddess sent me the cage and the dragons in a SR. Love, Love, Love them. 

I have not seen them in awhile, but will watch for them. If they are smart they will bring them back.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh wow, those seem pretty big. How many inches would you guess? I'm sorry I missed those. Hopefully they will bring them back. Like I said my daughter got one from Michaels for a reaper gift that she loves , I bought her another one of those but for a buck each those would have been great.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There are 4 different ones from DT. I think only three are showing her. I would estimate that they are 12-14 inches tall. I will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Friday! dear victim Friday the fay should arrive with your parcel. I hope you enjoy what i have crafted for you


Oh! Oh! pick me!!! pick me!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I looked for the dragons several time at a couple different DT stores. I don't think they ever stocked them near me. 

Good news for me (and I hope my victim will see it the same way!)-- the new paint is drying the way it should. I have to apply it with a brush (coat after thin coat) and I hope I can get a nice even finish. It looks promising. The lot of it should be on its way by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like the owls will be busy flying and delivering lots of Magical things through the holiday weekend and next week!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I was all packed up and thought I was shipping early in the week but then had another idea that has been sort of forming all week. With a little luck I will add something that I think will be cool---assuming it works out. LOL. I am off Friday and Monday so will have a nice long weekend to relax. We are headed back up to Broken Bow, OK on a canoe float trip. They guys did a kyaak trip last weekend but the canoes are fun.

I am excited to have photos coming of everyones gifts next week. I love looking at all the creative things in these reapers.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Exciting! I'll be anxious to see!
Have fun on the weekend. (I love canoeing, too!-- gentle canoeing--- like on a lake  )


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a bad bad girl......I'm stuck at work and will have to mail at lunch time tomorrow. I'm sorry magical partner. It will be in its way in a few more hours.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am waiting on some things to dry. Nothing like down to the wire.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am putting the finishing touches on my magical items. I had to stop and feed the monsters lunch but will do my best to mail today. I need to find a box as the box I had set aside ended up being used for the bat we transported to a wildlife rehabilitation center earlier in the week. I'm sure you don't mind victim, I will find another one. 

Here's a picture of the sweet little bat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I found a box and made it to the post office. An owl will dropping off a box Saturday I really hope you like it victim!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

A magical box was just picked up by a local fairy for delivery!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

a_granger said:


> A magical box was just picked up by a local fairy for delivery!!


I wish our local fairies were more accommodating! I have to run to the PO myself...and there's a thunder storm going on out there. It's 8 miles to the PO...but at least it's not uphill both ways.
I hope my victim will be pleased!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> There are 4 different ones from DT. I think only three are showing her. I would estimate that they are 12-14 inches tall. I will keep an eye out for them.



I'm pretty sure the DT's near me didn't stock those dragons, there is no way I would have missed those if they are 12-14 inches. That is a good deal for a dollar each. Are they hard plastic or soft and squishy ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got my box shipped, hopefully it gets there safely, I messed up one thing I did not get time to re do , so I have six items, but one is bigger with several things that are a part of it, so I hope you like it dear victim!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My box was dropped off at fedex tonight. It should arrive at its destination on Wednesday. Once again I forgot to put something in the box to day who I was. Shakes head at self.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's a hint: It's traveling all the way to the coast


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Here's a hint: It's traveling all the way to the coast


OOh it must be me, I'm almost on the coast....if you don't count the 2.5 hours I would have to drive to get there!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, you all of super!!! Many packages winging their way across the states. 

bethene, I hear you about messing up. I have started and stopped so many things. I had a big snafu today on something that will be prominant on one of the bigger items and missed shipping. It will be off tomorrow though. Kelloween was even trying to help me with it and I still managed to not get it exactly like I wanted. Sigh!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

a_granger- A coastal state works for me. For example, Texas is a coastal state, and it could be going there, but nowhere near the coast itself. Bwhahahahahah


a_granger said:


> OOh it must be me, I'm almost on the coast....if you don't count the 2.5 hours I would have to drive to get there!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Haha!! But oh I'm so excited to see what kind of magic is on its way....hurry up little winged delivery fairies!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well hope my victim got there box was delivered yesterday. 
I am out of town till the 5th so if my package arrives don't worry reaper my son's are home and will bring in  
Have a happy 4th everyone


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

3:33 am	On FedEx vehicle for delivery
The fun part is about to begin


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

My box has gone out!! Sorry dear victim about all the tape, but getting into the box will be part of the fun!! The magic will arrive on Tuesday 

Printersdevil-did my PM come through to you with the tracking info? Something weird happened and now my out box says I have no sent messages at all. Let me know if you need me to re send


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got it tzgirls! Thanks


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope my Witchy friend likes what I sent. I haunted my usual places and struck out. Any other time I could find stuff. I am always worried I should of done more or gotten different things. But this was fun for my first time. Thank you for doing this printersdevil


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh! I just can't wait to see what everyone gets! And to see if my
Vic likes it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have been magically reaped!!! How exciting. My boss let us all leave and noon today and I made a quick trip to Sherman/Denison to buy a new swimsuit that our Ross was out of. I meant to just run in the store, grab it and hit the road back home since we are leaving early in the morning to go to Broken Bow, OK for a river canoe float trip. I was a few miles from there when my dad called and said I had a package. I was not sure it was then remembered the Magical Reap was being sent to mom and dads place. We have had trouble with things getting messed with at home since we have a long drive and lots of kids in the area. I knew we would be gone of the July 4 weekend and didn't want anything to happen to it if it came while we were gone for a couple of days.

So, I just had to run on by there to get it. It is definitely magical and I love everything amyml! Thank you so much. Here is a photo of all of it together except the great cape that is black with turquoise sparkly glittery trim. I can't wait to weat it.









My Magical reaper sent me two fairy garden starters--a gnome and a little house that she said glows. How fun will that be?

Then there are two magical potion bottles--one is magic Phoenix feathers and the other is 

A witch's scrying mirror that is beautiful.

A whole bunch of wands that are all unique and pretty.

A dragon's egg for display. I can't wait for Nevaeh to see this. She will love it.

A drawstring bag of various gems and geodes and a round base with magical symbols to display them on. I will love this because this is an area that interests me a bunch.

And if this is all not enough there is the beautiful black cape with the sparkly turquoise. oops, I guess I didn't get a photo of the cape. Will add one later.

Thank you so much amyml. I love evertying and feel extra special.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Texaslucky I am sorry that I missed you today but glad you made it in to see your goodies. Wow, amyml did a great job! I wonder if she tumbled the stones . I remember her mentioning that she does that which makes them more special. 

Love the scrying mirror and the stones/crystals and display area. It is all very magical! Great magical exchange amyml.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Package says it's been delivered at the front door step. At 11:23today ???


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm glad that everything made it! I had a lot of fun on this one. FYI, I did tumble the stones and the geode was self-collected from the Hauser Geode Beds in California.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ShadowPanther, I am sure your victim/magical partner will love whatever you did. I am so excited to have so many packages flying around. To me the anticipation, then the stalking of a vic and looking for things to make or buy perfect items for them is most of the fun. Then add to it that we ALL get to see everyone's gifts and that is like ice cream with the cake. Oh wait, we each will also get a package of our very own, too. How great is that??? 

AND ALL OF THIS IS FROM A VIRTUAL GROUP OF HALLOWEEN FRIENDS!!! It just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay we know of two more that have reached their new magical homes. Yay, more pictures are coming. We can't wait to see.

Remember if you can't post pictures right away, please post when you receive your package or PM your partner to let them know it arrived. You know that we worry until we see and hear from everyone.

Pictures are a HUGE part of these exchanges, so please share with us all. Your partners have all worked hard and on this one---in a short amount of time.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Breath held (figuratively), hoping the package I mailed makes the trip quickly and with everything intact. Then, hoping it fits my vic/partner's wants, because a couple items were "off script". 
I really enjoyed gathering and doing a bit of crafting for this reap. I would have thought of magic as my weak area, but once I got digging, I found lots of stuff to want, and once I got my partner's list, it was great fun to get to work!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a little teaser of a different sort. You can see what this is---the mystery is who is getting this...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

^^Very cute!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Fed Ex stopped and honked... I've been reaped... was having a down in the dumps kinda of week and this was a real boost. While lurking on the craft threads I saw the post of some fantastic items and secretly hoped they were my reaper posting their projects to me... Joy of Joy they were Thanks so much Moonwitchkitty . I love them... ALL. Frog particularly loves the chain mail pouch.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so glad you like your goodies. I had fun making them. I was going to make you a Ouija board but it didn't turn out right. The chain mail is a dice pouch I thought you would like.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Fed Ex stopped and honked... I've been reaped... was having a down in the dumps kinda of week and this was a real boost. While lurking on the craft threads I saw the post of some fantastic items and secretly hoped they were my reaper posting their projects to me... Joy of Joy they were Thanks so much Moonwitchkitty . I love them... ALL. Frog particularly loves the chain mail pouch.


 Oh I love the runes and the mermaid, and the mandrake. I would love any of thee things. Great reap. I can't wait to see more. 



texaslucky said:


> I have been magically reaped!!! How exciting. My boss let us all leave and noon today and I made a quick trip to Sherman/Denison to buy a new swimsuit that our Ross was out of. I meant to just run in the store, grab it and hit the road back home since we are leaving early in the morning to go to Broken Bow, OK for a river canoe float trip. I was a few miles from there when my dad called and said I had a package. I was not sure it was then remembered the Magical Reap was being sent to mom and dads place. We have had trouble with things getting messed with at home since we have a long drive and lots of kids in the area. I knew we would be gone of the July 4 weekend and didn't want anything to happen to it if it came while we were gone for a couple of days.
> 
> So, I just had to run on by there to get it. It is definitely magical and I love everything amyml! Thank you so much. Here is a photo of all of it together except the great cape that is black with turquoise sparkly glittery trim. I can't wait to weat it.
> 
> ...


 I love the dragon egg. Very nice reap. I can't wait to see the cape.



printersdevil said:


> Just a little teaser of a different sort. You can see what this is---the mystery is who is getting this...


 This is coming to me, right Printer?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the reap Stinkerbell n FrogPrince! Moonwitchkitty you did a fantastic job on these. 

Im the goddess, lol. I understand that WitchyKitty wants it too!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm loving all the reaps so far, very magical and creative ! The mermaids are great for oddity displays but are also very pretty, nice details and colors. Texaslucky, I would love to see the cape you got and your stones, what is in your potion bottles? really like the little round display for your stones. Everything is so nice.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My package tracking says it was left on a front porch! I'm so excited to see if you like it victim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

More pics to come today hopefully


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Magical Gifts have arrived and I am overwhelmed A_Granger. Thank you so much. My beautiful gifts will be perfect in my enchanted witches theme! I'm so excited!

I don't see the button on my phone to upload pics...hmmm...going to go get my iPad


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> I have been magically reaped!!! How exciting. My boss let us all leave and noon today and I made a quick trip to Sherman/Denison to buy a new swimsuit that our Ross was out of. I meant to just run in the store, grab it and hit the road back home since we are leaving early in the morning to go to Broken Bow, OK for a river canoe float trip. I was a few miles from there when my dad called and said I had a package. I was not sure it was then remembered the Magical Reap was being sent to mom and dads place. We have had trouble with things getting messed with at home since we have a long drive and lots of kids in the area. I knew we would be gone of the July 4 weekend and didn't want anything to happen to it if it came while we were gone for a couple of days.
> 
> So, I just had to run on by there to get it. It is definitely magical and I love everything amyml! Thank you so much. Here is a photo of all of it together except the great cape that is black with turquoise sparkly glittery trim. I can't wait to weat it.
> 
> ...


Wowza!! wonderful reap!! I love all the little elements that pulled together, the dragon egg and pedestal is beautiful!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Fed Ex stopped and honked... I've been reaped... was having a down in the dumps kinda of week and this was a real boost. While lurking on the craft threads I saw the post of some fantastic items and secretly hoped they were my reaper posting their projects to me... Joy of Joy they were Thanks so much Moonwitchkitty . I love them... ALL. Frog particularly loves the chain mail pouch.
> View attachment 280737
> View attachment 280733
> View attachment 280734
> ...


Hoot hoot more pictures. I saw some of the build progress pictures on this one and it came out perfect. Well done.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Fantastic gifts  Thank you soooo mucha_granger


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey the glass survived!!!! I'm so glad you like it I hope it will add to your magical forest this year!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been reaped! The box just arrived!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, she does, but since she didn't sign up for the exchange, chances are more in my favor, lol.



printersdevil said:


> Im the goddess, lol. I understand that WitchyKitty wants it too!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

a_granger, that cloche is very unique. I wouldn't have thought of that, but stealing!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped today by beautifulnightmare... I LOVE every thing! My picture taking is shaky, so I apologize for that, but first up is a Spell book that is also a box to store witchy items in, I love this! Next is a wonderful dream catcher, I love it, I already have it up in my craft room!! And there is one of three wood plaques she painted, the first is a black cat, next comes the other 2, "My cat made me do it" and then "speak fluent meow" ( yes, Angela, Yes I do!! how did you know??) 
The next picture did not turn out well, but there is a picture of a witch, in a beautiful silver frame, three potion bottles, two gorgeous green ones, and one with black stones in it, and a purple gem/ divinity jewel and also a potion bottle with hand "bones " in it... 
I have another couple that will be in the next post, but first I want to say

Thank You so much Beautifulnightmare, I love everything, that fact that you made it all yourself makes it so special to me, I will cherish them!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are some more pictures:

first is a couple of spell pages, another shot of the spell book, and of the dream catcher, again, I apologize for the bad pictures, I have a essential tremor and my hands shake sometimes, so they don't turn out very good!


Again, thank you Beautifulnightmare!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh the cat painting is wonderful and the signs are purrfect&#55357;&#56832;

I also love the spell book and especially the dreamcatcher. They are among my favorite things. Great job beautiful nightmare.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't believe that my victim was my reaper! This has never happened to me before! Bethene was my reaper and she really spoiled me! 
I got a witch's hat








A beautiful necklace








Mermaid tears and shells. One of my wet from the pool kids touched the potion and smeared the label but I will fix it








A very cool spell book I love how it looks well used









To be continued 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My reap from Bethene continues 

This awesome planter!








And the piece that stunned me! A beautiful witch cabinet complete with ingredients for spells and a witch handbook 











































The only thing that got broken was a jar of ingredients for "Bone of Man" that I saved the contents to remake it!









Thank you so much Bethene I love everything! I may even hang the cabinet in my kitchen now instead of waiting for Halloween! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I couldn't believe it when I got my box , and saw you were my reaper as well as my victim! 
Your daughter looks so cute in the hat!! so sorry the bottle broke... I actually have another one the same size I can send you, the succulent looks a bit worse for wear, I hope it survives ok! glad you like your gifts!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome things! Love, love that cabinet!!! What is in the little nest? what a fun Reap this is. Great for you beautifulnightmare and bethene, as usual you came up with some wonderful witchy things.

They really funny thing about you two having each other is that you both got things on the same day. lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know, Printer, I was actually surprised, the post office said it would arrive on Tuesday, so thought it was great we both got our gifts the same day!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful reaps, everybody! What a great, creative group!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wonderful reap and just a fun happenstance that you got each other too. That little cabinet is supper and I love your skull plant.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Booswife02 , I love that magic garden on the wood slice, that is sooo pretty , the colors are gorgeous. Purple is my favorite. Bethene that dream catcher is so nice, did beautifulnightmare make it ?? very cute. and beautifulnightmare my favorite is definitely that witches cabinet ! I love all the ingredients, the candles, feather , all of it. I would put it up now too !!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethene I can't see your photos  great reap beautiful nightmare


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry, I have no idea why!! They are also on FB


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

What wonderful magical Reapings. So fun!!! My gifts won't arrive until the 6th so we will have more pics in a few days 
A_granger I was thinking of putting the moss and firefly lights under the cloche. Is that what you intended? I think it would be cool.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

a_granger said:


> Hey the glass survived!!!! I'm so glad you like it I hope it will add to your magical forest this year!!


I really love the colors. The gold butterfly really looks magical.
And your packaging of the cloche was genius!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> What wonderful magical Reapings. So fun!!! My gifts won't arrive until the 6th so we will have more pics in a few days
> A_granger I was thinking of putting the moss and firefly lights under the cloche. Is that what you intended? I think it would be cool.


Actually I was just hoping you had a few more great ideas for them. 

Your boards are full of such fun little moss covered bases and I love the ones with all the firefly lights. The lights I send I thought looked like little glowing fairy light with the frosted globes. You will have to post some pictures of what you finally do with them!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I really love the colors. The gold butterfly really looks magical.
> And your packaging of the cloche was genius!


Oh my goodness. I took everything to work with me so I could scrounge some packaging supplies. It took a few minutes and a blessing or two to make sure it all fit snug and safe. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just made a quick trip to DT and noticed some small lights that looked sort of like dragonflys. I was in a hurry and didn't stop to look. They might be worth a look.

I just read that someone was asking for pictures of texaslucky's cape. She left it here so I put it on and took a few selfies. LOL. I am not positive that I got it on right around the hood. I was hot and it made me hotter so I did it in a hurry. It is really pretty and has more of the turquoise/teal than she described. I didn't realize that she left the entire box here. Guess that is a way to keep the kids out of it. So I am posting that picture here. 

Someone asked about the potion bottles and something else so I took some more pictures that I will add. Again, this is texaslucky's reap from amyml and everything is wonderful.

The beautiful cape:














Closeup of dragon egg and wands














Potion bottles for Mermaid Tears filled with glitter and little silver round balls and Phoenix Ashes filled with glitter. Very cute








Geode thing








Crystal and rocks on the base . I love this!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethene and Beautifulnightmare, what great reaps you made each other. The last reap I participated, my victim was my reaper.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I am simply amazed with what everyone can do with only $20!!! What a talented and creative group!! This is so much fun, I am so glad to be a part of this group and these reaps!! Wow!! Awesome reaps so far everyone


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

That cape is awesome! and the rest of your added photos are soo cool I'm just loving that base and all the little stones there beautiful.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Has everyone shipped except me ?? Me and printer didn't have a set ship date, sort of just goin' on the fly. I'm still working on some things, probably would be finished but I kept changing ideas mid stream. I still keep second guessing myself and coming up with new stuff , i just have to make my brain shut up and go with what I've started. Can't wait to see more pics !!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

No disembodiedvoice, I didn't as well. Had advised PrintersDevil that it was going out late but had trouble finding an open post office on Sat. So it drove with us all the way to Tx!!!! Not close enough to my victim to hand deliver but when it goes out first thing tomorrow am, it will be much closer to its destination than if I sent from home. So they will get it in the same time frame--- or that's what I hope!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

To Texas ehhh?? Wouldn't be Crowley would it ?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol, moonwitchkitty! 

MC HauntDreams, mine is also late. I had everything ready but have had so many issues between my feet problems and trying to get my sister off for a vacation. I handle all her medications and most of her shopping and intricate things. It has been a major undertaking trying to get her to carry only what she had to take on the plane. In addition she had two doctor appointments this week. Mine will go out early in the morning. Things usually travel quickly from our area, but I am so sorry my victim. It is coming.

SHe ended up with a huge suitcase and a large duffel bag that was to be a carryone until she overfilled it and couldn't lift. Then she ended up with another big carryone that was loaded to the top and a purse backpack, a small bag of medical equipment stuff and a good sized medication bag. Sheesh..I was afraid up until the last minute that they would not let her on board with the two extra carry ons but they were medical. All of this plus her rollator walker with the seat. 

We put her in a wheelchair to get to the gate and they let me have a boarding pass to walk with her and check her in. Of course the gate was on the OTHER end of DFW. We had someone push her and I sort of ran/hobbled trying to catch up to them. Then we got there and I sat down and she needed to go to the bathroom so we had to go back up the ramp almost half way back to the checkin spot and I had to manhandle both the wheel chair, and the walker with all those carryone and get her in the bathroom. The family bathroom was being cleaned. On the way back to her gate I stopped and got us something to drink because by then I was about to pass out.

We had just gotten back to the gate and they announced a gate change from C37 to C26, so we had to go all the way back up the ramp hill and on down about double the length after that! I was pushing and dragging the walker when one of the attendants came up and took over her chair. I was beyond frustrated. There were six other wheel chairs having to make the move so we didn't want to wait on an attendant. Finally we got her there and I called hubby to move down to that area to meet me. I sat and waited until they got her boarded and prayed they got the walker on too. It was an exhausting very physical day for me. I came home and slept all afternoon and early evening.

I feel like I am on vacation until July 17 when she comes home. I love her dearly but she has no clue at how trying and tiring it is to do all of this for her.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

And I am still completing the extra exchange that disembodied voice and I added with each other after the signup deadline.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow sounds like you've. Got your hands full. I'm sure your victim will understand. ??


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow! You have all been busy! I am not participating in this reap & was out of town for a few days, but I'm really enjoying what everyone has been receiving! 

AGranger - love that oversize cloche! It looks almost like a doorknob on top for the handle - perfect! I will look at glass containers a little differently now! 

I think it was Bethene who did the Mermaid Tears bottle - I hadn't seen one like that before & I like it very much!

Looking forward to seeing more of the wonderful gifts!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My box reached a coastal state sometime in the wee hours of the morning. Still says delivery tomorrow.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has everyone shipped except me ?? Me and printer didn't have a set ship date, sort of just goin' on the fly. I'm still working on some things, probably would be finished but I kept changing ideas mid stream. I still keep second guessing myself and coming up with new stuff , i just have to make my brain shut up and go with what I've started. Can't wait to see more pics !!


No, I shipped late also! My plans just kept getting changed, or I'd find I was missing one thing or another--with no local stores to buy the pieces from. So, I changed ideas a LOT.  I'm disappointed that neither of my original ideas worked out. I envisioned both being really cool, but I am no good at making clay. The papier mache clay molded, and the cold porcelain clay is mush. It never "balled" up like it's supposed to!

It looks like there are more than seven things in the box, but the two ceramic coordinating items look like a set to me, so I counted them as one item. I really, really hope that they make the trip undamaged. I bubble wrapped them pretty well, IMO.

Then there is a small bag of assorted and paired items...but since they're all the same item and they can be used together, I counted them as one item as well. 

Next we have a vignette that has multiple pieces. I may have enclosed more than is needed or wanted for it, but I wasn't sure how they would want to arrange it, so I didn't want to leave anything out that could go with it. It is still one item when put together. It can be rearranged with its other coordinating items to change it up, if they don't always want it to look the same (and I hope that it's not too messy!). I wish that I had dyed the underlayment of that item, the white cotton peeks thru here and there. Sorry about that, I tried to cover it as best as I could. It may need a touch-up when it arrives.

Three more items have two pieces each, but they needed both pieces to be useful. And last but not least, there is one item that is really JUST one item. I hope that it didn't come unraveled in the trip (because if it did, then it looks like six items, hahaha)! Please excuse the back side of it, too. I couldn't figure out how to get the covering to stay put on both the front and the back at the same time, so I said to heck with the back side!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

OK so now for the REAL reason that I stopped in today! I've been reaped! (and I always feel bad getting mine before my vic gets theirs, so I apologize!)

Thank you Jacey Brain! I love all of it!










^^This is everything together 










^^Prints of two years worth of lunar cycles










^^Cool wax-sealed bottle with pretty contents










^^A pair of outdoor spinny type hangers (butterfly and bird), and a gorgeous window crystal with rainbow beads










^^I hung the window crystal right away, but may put it in the front window, where we can see it better










^^Natural goodies and plastic plant for my witches (along with the flowers shown in first pic)










^^red glass hanging lantern with LED flicker candle










^^natural and tumbled stones that are in the box from the museum (I especially love the kyanite! It's my favorite!)

Thank you for everything! I will definitely put it all to good use.  

I am going to go out and hang the bird and butterfly items as soon as the kids next door go inside. It is far too hot to play out there, and I know they will beg my son to come play. I'm putting the stones in my personal collection for now, but I will set a few out for the witches this year probably. (although maybe some that I already have multiples of, in case they disappear from the display!) I have a couple of Dollar Tree frames for the lunar cycles, too. Those will come in really handy!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Fantastic reap LairMistress!! I am really liking the wooden box with the natural elements inside.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it all, Lair Mistress! The stones and box are awesome. I also love all the dangling hang items and the red container is very pretty. Nice job Jacey.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice stuff, LairMistress and Jacey! And LairMistress, your description of what you sent out sounds very involved and intriguing! I'm anxious to see pictures once it is received.

The reap I sent out was 7 items...and I had to count a pair of things individually, plus toss in a little random item to make the number. That's what I get for shooting most of the budget right away. But it helped that I got the free extra due to the seller's shipping mistake. Since it's something I like, too, I figured I got each one for half the cost.
I was hoping it would arrive today, but maybe it will tomorrow.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm out of town right now, but I had my sister pick up and check out my box for me. Everything arrived safely and looks awesome. Thanks to the amazing Saki! I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been reaped and I LOVE what I got. I will post pictures later when things calm down. My cats tried to check my things out but these are Mom's things. I am sooo excited and want to thank my reaper. Big hugs go your way. I may have to try my hand at crafting again for next time. I can't draw a straight line so my craftiness isn't as good as others. I am just so excited I am babbling.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> And I am still completing the extra exchange that disembodied voice and I added with each other after the signup deadline.


Please don't be in a hurry for me, take your time, I'm in no rush. I'm still working on some things but I'm getting there. Like you said I was an add on so I'm patient and wanted your actual exchange partner to get your full attention. 
Sounds like you have your hands full. Hopefully your sister will enjoy her vacation and you will enjoy your respite !!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped i would like to thank TxGirls123. thank you so much for the great reap. 
now for some pics 

first i opened the box and found this. 









i open box to find









i pull out these cool candles one of them the tip broke but i can fix and it still works, Love to know how you did these they are great 





















then i pull out this wicked wind chime i just love it 










i am doing a mini candy bar this year and she sent me these 









this fun neckless and a spool of thread. 










these fun bags and tags









this great chain 









a sage stick 









the inside of box one of the dividers broke but i can fix L( 










thank you so very much all will find a great home in my haunt this year


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped i would like to thank TxGirls123. thank you so much for the great reap.
> now for some pics
> thank you so very much all will find a great home in my haunt this year


So glad you like it  but boy did the package get some rough treatment in the mail, yikes!!! I'm surprised the glass didn't break too, phew!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I just got home from work and am trying to tpype while bouncing up and down with glee!!!!
I have been reaped and I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything!!! I will be back just as soon as I can get some pictures up!

Ooojen you rock!!!!!!!!
Thank you so much I just love it all!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love them all but I LOVE the Dragon plaque. I love Dragons and never thought to mention it yet here he is, this beauty that is going to hang on my wall when he's not in my haunt. Now to figure out who you are my Dragon bestower


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki I love your Reap. What great candles and the suitcase and candy are wonderful. Love that chime too.

Shadow panther that dragon is wonderful. What a great addition to your Haunt. Love the jars, too.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

The big jar is one of those moving butterflies. I have been eyeing my Mom's for years and now I have one of my own. The jars are going to look good in this years haunt (if I ever get get things done-lol).


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok the loot!








The Glass slipper, I can't tell you how much I love all of these!








A hagstone.








Horseshoe from the dark steed of the headless horseman.















The door knockers from inside the Labyrinth.















A magical Mushroom from Alice and Wonderland and her conversation with the caterpillar.








This wonderful length of black sparkly lace I just love!

Really awesome job ooojen. I can already see most of these set up and on display in my mind. Thank you so much!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A_granger those are some wonderful things---love the hag stone and the slipper. They all will be great to display. Great job ooojen


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

wow, a lot of creative thoughtful reap items today everything seems to match the wish lists or personal like so well. Saki your suitcase is fantastic I love the little banner hanging inside and Shadow panther your dragon is amazing such a cool piece.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The final packages are enroute and the late exha fe between me and disembodied voice are still yet to come. This has been a lot of fun and the gifts have been so creative and fun! Great job on all of them and more to come.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like the postman was busy delivering today some really great reaps there. So many ideas I need to steal and make some day.

Shadow Panther no need to draw straight lines to craft, 4 years of high school commercial art classes have taught me that. There are so many things to make out there and none require straight lines LOL. Heck most things don't even need to look realistic. About the only thing required might be getting messy. When I play with paper mache I get it EVERYWHERE... I even have managed to get dips of it on the couch... that's why we can't have nice things 'round here. So far I've managed to keep the Monster Mud out of the house but there is splatters all over the garage, not to mention paint dips, splats, sprays and spills. We won't discuss gorilla glue and great stuff foam. Nor pink foam dust from craving tombstones.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dear Victim/ Magical Partner, your package is on the truck for delivery today. So, once again, I sealed the box, and forgot to enclose a note. If you receive an unidentified reaping today, chances are, it could be from me. LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Package has been delivered!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG my package was supposed to arrive yesterday. I checked the tracking and it's flying all over the place. So much for the US postal service. I assure my victim it's on the way.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I so dislike the USPS .. almost every reap has something that goes awry. One tracking had my package going to the next town over and left at the front desk instead of going cross country... Despite tracking saying it was here still it actually was delivered to the right place. Another has it still sitting at the local hub, but I know it got to where it was suppose to thanks to the victim posting photos. A third tracking had it going into the great beyond... again somehow it got to where it needed to be This reap my tracking says in the space of a few hours - 9am out for delivery 11 am arrived at Post office 11:02 Available for pick up 12:17 pm delivered 12:44 undeliverable FINALLY 4:30 Delivered.. thank goodness there is some reaper god watching out for my packages cause tracking isn't.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

a_granger, I'm diggin' those door knockers ! what are they made of ? I've never seen those before some how, not sure how those eluded me. I love them. where did you get them ooojen ?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah my late package was supposed to go out yesterday and today is still showing it is here in town??????? I give up on the tracking.

I had so much fun with this Reap/magical exchange. I kept arguing with myself over the things I did. I was so afraid of everyone thinking that I went way over, but all my cleaning out and my big effort purge some of the stuff that I have been collecting---uh hoarding really paid off. I found things that I had forgotten about. All my "wooden containers-shelf" used were thrifting finds. The biggest one was a find at 4.99 which was the most expensive item I used. I think the only other thing that I actually bought new was a half price wooden base. I bought some natural sage and herbs in bulk and from a wholesale local place and will use for months and months making them an even better deal. I found a full sack of bottles and jars that I bought for 25 to 50 cents. THey were dirty and I had to do a lot of cleaning on some. I now have a lot ready to use in the future too!!!

I repurposed a few things that I bought on deep Valentines discount by removing a red rose and thinking out of the box.

As a last minute add, I went back to something that I had made for me awhile back during another reap and halfed it and still had ample to add a touch of it to this one. I kept alternating from the thought of I haven't spent enough to are there too many items. Then I realized that the groupings that I did would hopefully compensate into the okay number of items since they were units with mutiple pieces. I was just really amazed at what I could and did do and still manage to stay within the $ amt. Ink, paper and old books don't count as capital outlay because I use so much of it you can't calculate. But, on the books, I know on the old ones I never pay more than 25-50 cents for the old looking one. It feels pretty good to have had so much fun and hopefully have put together something that my Victim will like and enjoy this Halloween and maybe for years to come.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sure I will love it all.



printersdevil said:


> Yeah my late package was supposed to go out yesterday and today is still showing it is here in town??????? I give up on the tracking.
> 
> I had so much fun with this Reap/magical exchange. I kept arguing with myself over the things I did. I was so afraid of everyone thinking that I went way over, but all my cleaning out and my big effort purge some of the stuff that I have been collecting---uh hoarding really paid off. I found things that I had forgotten about. All my "wooden containers-shelf" used were thrifting finds. The biggest one was a find at 4.99 which was the most expensive item I used. I think the only other thing that I actually bought new was a half price wooden base. I bought some natural sage and herbs in bulk and from a wholesale local place and will use for months and months making them an even better deal. I found a full sack of bottles and jars that I bought for 25 to 50 cents. THey were dirty and I had to do a lot of cleaning on some. I now have a lot ready to use in the future too!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, hopefully someone will, goddess.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, wonderful reaps everyone!! I so love seeing what everyone gets!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> a_granger, I'm diggin' those door knockers ! what are they made of ? I've never seen those before some how, not sure how those eluded me. I love them. where did you get them ooojen ?


They feel like resin molded pieces. I just love them!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

LairMistress, I'm so glad you liked everything!

Please let me know if there's any specific stones you're looking for for your collection, I work right next to the museum where I purchased them and would be happy to see if they have anything you're looking for.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> a_granger, I'm diggin' those door knockers ! what are they made of ? I've never seen those before some how, not sure how those eluded me. I love them. where did you get them ooojen ?


Ugh-- I typed up an answer at one point, but I have 2 laptops going, and I've been jumping up ever few minutes to do a variety of things. Busy (in a good way) day! 
A_granger is right; they're resin. They need knocker rings, and I didn't have anything on hand, so I sent them as they were. I got them from etsy. The seller made an error and sent the wrong color, caught it, sent the right ones, and told me I could keep the first set. I'm going to cover shipping even though it wasn't requested. I kind of wanted some anyway  So, I counted them as being half price, since I got 2 for 1. (Mine are silver, but I can bronze them up if I so choose.) 
Seller was great, shipping was fast, even though from the UK.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/264073...4199a390f6ac&gclid=CIGEjtHV4M0CFYKFaQodn_4Exg


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I was so afraid of everyone thinking that I went way over, but all my cleaning out and my big effort purge some of the stuff that I have been collecting---uh hoarding really paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just really amazed at what I could and did do and still manage to stay within the $ amt. Ink, paper and old books don't count as capital outlay because I use so much of it you can't calculate.


I felt the same way, that's why I was jokingly pointing out that there were sets of things that really weren't individual items. Once the contents are revealed, you'll see what I mean. 

I only bought two things specifically for this reap (the "pair", and an inexpensive pendant with chain). I already had everything else in my "future reap box", and not one item cost more than $5 in its original state. 

There are two items that I altered, which made them cost more, and a third altered item that I did not count any extra cost for, because it was literally half a piece of paper, some ink, and glue...plus a 50 cent item.  The base for that, I don't even remember how much it cost because it came in a set of four, but I only sent one because it seemed like if I made that a set too, it would look like a regular reap instead of a 7 item reap!

I guess that technically, there is another set of items that is altered, but I can't remember how much the bases of those cost. I have had them for years. I do remember that I bought them in bulk from a seller at Tophatter with a "lot" of other jewelry making items, so they could not have cost very much. I didn't factor in glue, paper, and ink for those either, I just guestimated that it wasn't an expensive item, because it really didn't seem to be.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LairMistress did I miss your pictures? Gotta go back and look.

Oops I did see it and loved it. I just didn't mark you off the list where I am keeping track until all arrive.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Zombiesmash said:


> LairMistress, I'm so glad you liked everything!
> 
> Please let me know if there's any specific stones you're looking for for your collection, I work right next to the museum where I purchased them and would be happy to see if they have anything you're looking for.


Awesome! I loved that the box was from Oriental Trading, too. I had to look twice, because at first I thought it was mistakenly delivered, then it dawned on me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

any reaps today??


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally the tracking on my Vic's is showing progress. Should deliver tomorrow to the north of me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay here is an update unless I missed one:

Not received or posted yet (several are on vacation and they might be there already)
Im the goddess
Moonwitchkitty
Tzgirls123
Ooojen
Zombiesmash
Printersdevil 
MC HauntDreams (out of town)
Disembodied voice and printersdevil late sign up so extended time 
Amyml we know it was delivered because she posted that her sister has it and amyml is out of town

Lots of magical things still coming up


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Finally the tracking on my Vic's is showing progress. Should deliver tomorrow to the north of me.


I tracked my victim's package a bit ago, because yesterday it didn't get very far. It was delivered, and is on their front porch. GO LOOK, PEOPLE! (kidding, kidding, I promise! but it really was delivered this morning)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hubby just texted me that I just got a package and I don't think I ordered anything so I think mine has arrived. I will be home later this afternoon! Yay!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Finally the tracking on my Vic's is showing progress. Should deliver tomorrow to the north of me.


 Many people are to the north of you, you tease


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I tracked my victim's package a bit ago, because yesterday it didn't get very far. It was delivered, and is on their front porch. GO LOOK, PEOPLE! (kidding, kidding, I promise! but it really was delivered this morning)


Can I leave work to go look?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Exciting that there's more to see, and some of it very soon!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love pictures ♥♥ Very excited.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess!!!!!
I can't help it if I live in a Southern state!!!! lol


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> Can I leave work to go look?


Absolutely! Just don't tell your boss that I said so.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been Reaped!!! All of it is wonderful. Thank you so much MC HauntDreams!

First off is this beautiful set of polished stones. She lives in Florida and check out this little sign included. Sounds like the most magical thing ever. By the way we named out first born Mickey after Mickey Mouse. Not Michael with a nickname. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Mickey Mouse.









Next is this beautiful necklace with the Third Eye on a stone surrounded by copper looking wire. What a beauty.








Next is this wonderful bottle of Mermaid Scales filled with sea shells. How special and unique!!!








Then another magical bottle filled with gold liquid Extract of Sol








Here is a look at the two bottles and necklace together








Then there is this fabulous lantern. It is filled with organza (I think that is what it is) and a magical light. It has a gorgeous look and feel and I can't wait to look at it once it gets dark.








What wonderful and magical things that she did for me. I love them all. The necklace is so pretty and creative. It just has that wonderful mystical look and I can't wait to use it and all the other things.

THank you, MC HauntDreams


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have no idea how to turn these around!!! It is bad enough to be sideways but not I have one upside down. Sorry.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

*Pictures as promised*

First up, I see this beautiful Halloween themed box (guess what? It's filled with goodies!)








Inside is a bunch of treasures: driftwood and shells for my fairy garden, a couple of pretty agate slabs, teeny tiny potion bottles, a break-your-own geode, and some candy! 









The pretty embossed card included a pin of Maleficent, my favorite!








A close up so you all can see how tiny these potion bottles are. I love them.








I'm going to try cutting the geode instead of breaking it. If it turns out, I'll post pictures of it here as well.

Thank you Saki! I love everything.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Soooo...any more reaps? Everyone checked their porch? I'm hoping that my victim's wasn't misdelivered or stolen. I'm assuming that my victim isn't home yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so welcome you said you loved rocks those rocks are so pretty i got you. I would not want to crack the rock open either lol the crystals are so pretty though . i hope you can use the small stuff for your fairy garden enjoy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome things in your reap. I love those little bottles and the rocks.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Neat painted eyeball necklace-- that's unusual and cool!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been Reaped !! by LairMistress Love everything.. the kitties are my favorite... you have out done yourself. Sorry I would have posted sooner but it was delivered while I was digging a new hole for the post. ( storms blew our fence down)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've already found homes for everything ♥






the wee-ji board is up with my other ouija boards ♥ and the kitties are mixed in with my japanese art love everything.. Definitely wasn't expecting everything I got


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm glad that you liked it, moonwitchkitty! There should be two baggies in there, too. One is a snack size bag with a set of things, and the other is a smaller fold-over bag, slightly larger than a tea bag.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Oooh I missed it. Going to check. Laptop finally died I think. will post more pictures tomorrow. Just want to note the candle is super cool??


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That cat is creepy and I love the two black ceramic looking ones. Awesome. The little spooky village is cool. Great Reap moonwitchkitty.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice stuff, moonwitchKitty and LairMistress! That candle with glowing eyed characters was a very clever idea!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

According to tracking my package is on the front step of my victim-yesssssss. I hope it made it okay


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

The note was rolled up, because I forgot to enclose it. Thankfully one of the side handles was open slightly, so I stuffed it in, and taped over the handle. 

I am SO glad that the ceramic cat pair made it without harm. I was worried that they wouldn't. I figured that with the mummy cat stuffed in there, they couldn't shift too much. I was worried that the metal from the cemetery would work its way through the grocery bag and scratch them up. Hopefully that didn't happen!

I enjoyed making that little candle. I'm going to have to make some for myself, now. I got the idea from Pinterest, and it may have even been one of your pins, moonwitchkitty. I put quite a few on my secret board, so you wouldn't know that I was stalking you. 

It was hard to decide which pictures to use. Since the candle was small, I used a toothpick for the eye sockets, which unfortunately made them rather rounded. I tried to shape them better, but they still looked round.

These are links for the photos: 

https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/groups/dags/pool/


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great reaps every one!! Such fun stuff!! I am patiently (& anxiously) checking my porch everyday!! I'm betting some magic will arrive here soon since so many have said packages are close


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, there are many close. i have been trying to keep track and alert people of any thing I can help with. One of the ones who have been out of town returned and shared her stuff today. One is still gone at this time and the package delivered. Soon, my pretties, soon.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I was reaped! 

It didn't have an address, username or name so I'll just say thank you here!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It was me Zombiesmash. I hope I did ok as this was my first go at this. After seeing everyone's posts I understand better how to do this. I have to say this was fun. I hope I did ok for you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is that a fan or a big shell on the right hand corner. Very pretty whatever it is. Love those candles and the gigantic star fish. Wow, is that big bag filled with shells. So cool. Great Reap zombiesmash.

Very nice job Shadow Panther


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you Shadow Panther! You did great, I love all of it


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My poor magical partner. Still no box :/ it will be there soon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

amyml said:


> First up, I see this beautiful Halloween themed box (guess what? It's filled with goodies!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 those tiny little bottles are so cute. Great reap saki



printersdevil said:


> I have been Reaped!!! All of it is wonderful. Thank you so much MC HauntDreams!
> 
> First off is this beautiful set of polished stones. She lives in Florida and check out this little sign included. Sounds like the most magical thing ever. By the way we named out first born Mickey after Mickey Mouse. Not Michael with a nickname. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Mickey Mouse.
> 
> ...


 Love the lantern. It's so unique.



moonwitchkitty said:


> I've been Reaped !! by LairMistress Love everything.. the kitties are my favorite... you have out done yourself. Sorry I would have posted sooner but it was delivered while I was digging a new hole for the post. ( storms blew our fence down)


That candle is wickedly cool. Love the cats too.


Zombiesmash said:


> I was reaped!
> 
> It didn't have an address, username or name so I'll just say thank you here!


Love the candles. I have several I use for halloween.


Shadow Panther said:


> It was me Zombiesmash. I hope I did ok as this was my first go at this. After seeing everyone's posts I understand better how to do this. I have to say this was fun. I hope I did ok for you.


You did great.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry, double post


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone has a package in their home town as of early this morning. It is not saying Out for Delivery yet, but my post office told me that it would be there today. Here is hoping/.

It now says All Sorting Complete (name of town) Not sure what this means. Hopefully that it is on the delivery truck.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Someone has a package in their home town as of early this morning. It is not saying Out for Delivery yet, but my post office told me that it would be there today. Here is hoping/.
> 
> It now says All Sorting Complete (name of town) Not sure what this means. Hopefully that it is on the delivery truck.


 What state is it in? Bwhahahaha


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is north and west of Texas. LOL

Those wonderful words: Out for Delivery! Whoot, whoot!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Moonwitch kitty, my daughter has those cats, used to be my MIL's and when she passed my daughter wanted the, she keeps them up all year... made me smile to see them!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am loving all the reapings, so much wonderful items, it is fun to see others idea;s of magical!
OH,,wow,, love the huge see shell and star fish!! so cool!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a box waiting for me at home


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay another owl delivery!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been reaped. Printersdevil is my magical partner, and she did a fabulous job. She wanted my fortune teller display to have a great send off, and Madame Misery will surely approve. Each of these things are things I love, and some I have made for other, but never for myself. Thank you Printersdevil.

First a fortune teller's kit filled with all the fortune teller necessities. 















What fortune teller would be complete without her crystal ball?









A fortune teller reference library.









Some special fortune teller potions, who's mysteries can only be unlocked by the teller and her Ouija board.









A magical Black Cat mystical sign









A fortune teller's diary









A gypsy charm/ amulet box









Thank you again Printersdevil for putting together such a magical reaper box for my fortune teller display. I love everything.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so glad it got there without something breaking and that you like it. I just love fortune tellers.

It was so much fun to put this together for you. You were the inspiration for the fortune teller kit after you made one a couple of years ago for a Reaper gift.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Holy cow Felecia! What a fantastic job!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love what you got! Now that I understand this all I am itching to do this again. I love all the talent. I once again have to say I feel like this is home for me. I have other "odd" people who just get it. Thank you all for the friendship I have felt doing this.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the fortune teller kit ! very cool. I love fortune tellers too. I keep thinking I might redo my bedroom in a boho gypsy vibe.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Awesome reap! What a Great job printersdevil-did!!! Everything looks fantastic


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great work, PrintersDevil! I love gypsy decor, too. I had a Fortune Teller's room the year before last (and expect to again this year). I was the last area I cleaned up and put away!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> I love what you got! Now that I understand this all I am itching to do this again. I love all the talent. I once again have to say I feel like this is home for me. I have other "odd" people who just get it. Thank you all for the friendship I have felt doing this.


Shadow Panther, you did a great job on your reap. I've done reaps where I've bought most of the stuff, and I've done reaps where I have made everything. It's all good. You can take a look at my photo albums. I have missed a few, but I've tried to make albums of the reaps I've given, as well as the ones I've received.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been reaped! Yay! I got a box of wonderful goodies from TexasLucky, and I'll get pictures up later today. Fantastic-- thanks so much!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Enjoy everyone we still have some to go


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a couple pictures, but didn't get finished tonight-- so much going on, and I want to do it right. My apologies, but-- I'll finish and post tomorrow.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooh, Printersdevil, I especially LOVE the black cat pendulum board that you made! I put one of those on my to-make list, too.  I actually use a pendulum, but generally without a board. I like to make them, but it's difficult to get supplies here, I usually have to drive to the next larger city, or order online.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

bethene said:


> Moonwitch kitty, my daughter has those cats, used to be my MIL's and when she passed my daughter wanted the, she keeps them up all year... made me smile to see them!


The cats were my very first purchase for this reap; after sign-up, but before I even knew who I had! I had a hunch that they'd come in handy. I was only afraid that they wouldn't make the trip. I'm so glad that they did!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm finally back with pictures! 
I admit it was a bit of a challenge at first, coming up with a list. I'm afraid that might have resulted in a fairly challenging list, but TexasLucky rose to it and did a wonderful job! - I got the tree faces already posted, and yesterday, the BOX!
First off-- (very cool, and I hadn't heard about this)-- Apparently a previously-unknown journal of Isaac Newton's was found this year. It included some hand-written copy of an Alchemical recipe for turning iron into gold. It wasn't Newtons typical MO, but clearly the idea caught his interest. TexasLucky said she happened on that story just before shipping, and she jumped back in to include the theme. I'm so glad she did! The Philosopher's Stone display includes a wonderful copy of the aforementioned journal (really nicely done! I love it!) with stand, plus framed information sheets on the Philosopher's Stone, and on Newton's interest in it. The latter includes a photo and reference to the model made by a_granger. That was just excellent! I love that she put that in...and thanks to a_granger for making it available.









Next is a nicely-framed image of Odin's ravens, Huginn and Muninn. It's a great picture and will complement other crow-themed items.









Back to the Alchemists and their work--- An "official" Illuminati seal, and an Alchemical table of the elements. They're great, and will help me fill out the Alchemist's area that I'm intending to set up.









Then some fairy silhouettes, which I intend to put in jars and backlight with LED votives. Perfect size! 









And last I've combined a couple display sets for the sake of the picture. (They came in bags. The bowls were already mine; I'll use similar to display the items for Halloween. I just wanted to show them to advantage  ) There are Sweet Gum burrs, which I'm told are often called "Witch Balls" or "Witches' Burrs". They look great. In the same photo -- some "purifiers", sage and sweet grass. They really smell great, even unburned. I'll have to discipline myself to save them for Halloween!









Thank you so much, TexasLucky! You did a wonderful job, and every item is very much appreciated!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

nice reap ooojen ! very unique, I love that. Love love all the natural items , those are great and the fairy silhouettes are so pretty. I wish I could read the info about the philosophers stone, I just found something I was going to use an actual "stone". and I love the ravens, I have a small rubber stamp of them that I keep waiting for the perfect thing to stamp them on. What is the open book? I didn't quite understand the description.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The book is like a copy of Isaac Newton's journal that was recently discovered. The open pages are a copy of his hand-written transcription of an Alchemist's formula for turning iron to gold. Newton was more about "hard science" than Alchemy, but apparently the idea intrigued him enough to copy it down.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am so happy that it came together. I was bored at work and during some down time found many of these items. Here is the sheet that tells about the Newton finding. Most of it I just copied since it was a news story of sorts and then I embellished the item and added the photo that a_granger made earlier. I contacted her for a photo and permission to us as a personal touch from the HF. 

Here is what I did with the story. It seems that National Geographic did a story on this, too. In fact this might have come from there, but I found it online and just had to do something with it.



*National Geographic link* to story info. There was a photo inset of a_granger's Philosophers Stone that she made.

This is just a shot of the journal article of Isaac Newton with his handwritten notes on the mythical recipe 








Graphic that I found on the myth








This was a lot of fun. I am having trouble with attaching the article. I tried making it a PDF to post and it still isn't. I will keep trying.

Does anyone know how to post a Word document that also includes a couple of jpgs? I thought saving as a PDF would work but it won't upload. I then thought I could save it as a jpg of gif but can't save the Word doc that way. Suggestions???

After posting I found that the PDF file did attach and is viewable. You just have to click on the link at the very bottom and you can see and read the story that went with ooojen's stuff. This is the one that has the small image in it of a_granger's Philosophers Stone. It looks beautiful. If I would have found this info earlier I would have tried to make one of some kind or another. Thanks for letting me us the photo.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

wow!!! what an awesome reap!!! texaslucky, you outdid yourself!! everything looks so great!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I've been reaped. Printersdevil is my magical partner, and she did a fabulous job. She wanted my fortune teller display to have a great send off, and Madame Misery will surely approve. Each of these things are things I love, and some I have made for other, but never for myself. Thank you Printersdevil.
> 
> First a fortune teller's kit filled with all the fortune teller necessities.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh printer this is fantastic, I can't even pick what one I like best, it's all wonderful.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm finally back with pictures!
> I admit it was a bit of a challenge at first, coming up with a list. I'm afraid that might have resulted in a fairly challenging list, but TexasLucky rose to it and did a wonderful job! - I got the tree faces already posted, and yesterday, the BOX!
> First off-- (very cool, and I hadn't heard about this)-- Apparently a previously-unknown journal of Isaac Newton's was found this year. It included some hand-written copy of an Alchemical recipe for turning iron into gold. It wasn't Newtons typical MO, but clearly the idea caught his interest. TexasLucky said she happened on that story just before shipping, and she jumped back in to include the theme. I'm so glad she did! The Philosopher's Stone display includes a wonderful copy of the aforementioned journal (really nicely done! I love it!) with stand, plus framed information sheets on the Philosopher's Stone, and on Newton's interest in it. The latter includes a photo and reference to the model made by a_granger. That was just excellent! I love that she put that in...and thanks to a_granger for making it available.
> 
> ...


another great reap! very nice ooojen. You did a superb job TexasLucky, I love the sweet gum burrs too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A_granger I see the bottom link is working with the Pdf now and you can see the use of your photo.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We still have a few packages to go. Hank in there Reapers and victims. Soon...soon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen said:


> And last I've combined a couple display sets for the sake of the picture. (They came in bags. The bowls were already mine; I'll use similar to display the items for Halloween. I just wanted to show them to advantage  ) There are Sweet Gum burrs, which I'm told are often called "Witch Balls" or "Witches' Burrs". They look great. In the same photo -- some "purifiers", sage and sweet grass. They really smell great, even unburned. I'll have to discipline myself to save them for Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you set up that display.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

i love all the neat stuff. Gives me ideas for my displays


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!

Thank you so, so much BOOSWIFE02!!
I seriously LOVE everything  I was so overwhelmed with how wonderful everything I opened was, that I started crying a little! You are amazing, everything fits perfectly for my birthday Sea Witches Tea. I am in awe of all of your creativity and the care you took in making everything, and wrapping it up so perfectly...it was truly like opening a gift! I still can't believe how lucky I am to have received all of these things.
I feel like I can't thank you enough.

Here are the pics of the wonderful items I received:








First up, a beautiful teal & very large starfish








Next, this awesome bottle








And a beautiful Mermaid picture/frame with starfish








An amazing captured mermaid jar with a tea light inside (so beautiful)








No Sea witch would be complete, without an amazing magical sea wand








Or a Magical Spell Book (This is so awesome, it is FILLED with pictures, spells, affirmations, protections and sayings & there are blank pages left in the back for guests to sign!! 





























I have already found spots for my items in my decor for the party (I have set up a few weeks early already because I got so excited & wanted to be able to see if for awhile, hehe). I only have to make a small sign to instruct guests to sign the Magic spell book/guestbook & to make my sea witch crown/headpiece for the party!!
Here are a few pics of how I have incorporated my reap items 






















Thank you again, so, so much!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap! How great that you can use for your party and again at Halloween. Tzgirls123, I love this theme and can't wait to see more pictures. Is everyone dressing as a sea witch? Happy early birthday. You know we all would love to attend. Great job booseife02.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

printersdevil said:


> , I love this theme and can't wait to see more pictures. Is everyone dressing as a sea witch? Happy early birthday. .


Thank you! I encouraged everyone to dress up, but i think only a few will actually do/wear something, and some won't at all (because for some reason they don't dress up for anything, which is no fun & I totally don't get it...dressing up is so fun, part of the reason I fell in love with Halloween!) But it will be awesome, no matter what!! I will make a post after the party with more pics-probably in the party page


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful stuff! The book and the wand... fantastic!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love your reap tzgirls ! and I love your decorations especially the net with pretty beads and seaweed...very cute. Your reap really did go so well with everything. good job booswife02


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh.....Thank you TZ. I'm soooo happy you like your things. I needed to get a battery operated tea light and kept forgetting so I put a regular one in your mermaid jar. I just love that theme so much. Your party is going to be so fun!!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow Panther, I went by Michael's over the weekend and grabbed a couple of their new bat candleholder pedestals - the flickering candles you got me will go great on them! Thank you so much!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

The best welcome home in the world is a Secret Reaper box at the door!!!! Thank you Reaper, the items are wonderful. I'm just not sure who you are (screen name wise.)
There was a bit of damage but easy fixes. 







A gorgeous gazing ball to add to my crystal ball collection, a wonderful jar of mermaid wishes complete with mer charm, a lovely set of Druid tarot cards (so excited as the set I've had for decades met its fate thanks to my youngest teen), a lovely set of runes in a velvet bag, sage and cedar bundles for our witch's apothecary *plus a vintage print style paper bag* which I will be crafting with so am just as excited about LOL, and a framed palmistry print. The glass broke but I have a piece that I pulled out of another frame that fits perfectly -yay!








This wonderful box with tarot insert was filled with great images. Some will go in the fortune teller room, some in the haunted art wall. The final item had a rough time getting here, a jar of zombie eyes. But I have saved the eyes and the great label. I'll dig out my box of jars to be filled and find them a new home in no time. 

Thank you again! The whole family is excited to add these treasures to our Halloween displays.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Zombiesmash I looked at Michael's online and no bat holders-pooo. I'm glad you can use the candles


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow what incredible magical reaps everyone got. So many things I wish I'd gotten too.... does that sound greedy LOL... I love the gifts I got. So amazing the craft genes everyone has when it comes to reap giving.... just love it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was your reper. I'm glad you like it. This is the first reaper gift I have sent that something was broken. Two things at that. I hope the palmistry print didn't get messed up in the breakage. I had a lot of fun shopping and crafting for you.


MC HauntDreams said:


> The best welcome home in the world is a Secret Reaper box at the door!!!! Thank you Reaper, the items are wonderful. I'm just not sure who you are (screen name wise.)
> There was a bit of damage but easy fixes.
> View attachment 281830
> 
> ...


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm the goddess, thank you! Sorry I stalked some but didn't match Olympus with your shipping address!!! Lol
The print was perfect. The glass only broke in one corner, I'm wondering if it and the jar somehow collided and the jar took the worst of it. Although the box looked pretty rough (almost accordion) so who knows. 
Again thank you, I'm itchy now to set up Madam Leotas/fortune teller room early! It's the guest room so no one will notice, right?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great Reap MC HauntDreams. I love that gazing ball and runes.Hiw wi derail that you received Tarot cards to replace yours. Great job I'm the goddess.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think this is the last of the regular reaps. I have been down with a stomach bug and my list is out in the car so I could be wrong. I just have not felt like walking out there in the heat to get it and check. The late pairing of myself and disembodied voice will be shipped by the first of the week so keep checking back to see our goodies too. This has been so much fun and I want to thank everyone for making this fun and magical!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

MC HauntDreams said:


> View attachment 281830


Ohhhh this gazing ball is GORGEOUS!! And the palmistry and potion bottle and...everything!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ooh, love your reap McHauntDreams!! very creative items & such a fun theme!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful reap ?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very, very nice, MC Haunt Dreams and im the goddess!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Printersdevil. I hope you feel better soon!! thank you for doing this magical reaper, it was fun!! in a couple of days the big reaper sign up starts!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> I think this is the last of the regular reaps. I have been down with a stomach bug and my list is out in the car so I could be wrong. I just have not felt like walking out there in the heat to get it and check. The late pairing of myself and disembodied voice will be shipped by the first of the week so keep checking back to see our goodies too. This has been so much fun and I want to thank everyone for making this fun and magical!


Hope you are feeling better. Me, my son and daughter have all had some sort of stomach thing this week. sucks, hope yours is all better. I plan to send my magical items to printer on Sat or Monday, so there is still more to come. She may know who I am ( ie not secret magical partner) but she doesn't know what I'm sending !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so very true, I usually know who my reaper is, but have been so thrilled by my gifts, which are always a great surprise!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

O so many ideas from all the great gifts. I have so enjoyed everything. Thank you all for the great ideas and for my GREAT reap!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just finishing up things for my later sign=up with disembodied voice. It will go postal by Saturday--maybe tomorrow if I get out.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just checking in to update---disembodiedvoice your Magical Reap will be there Friday. I didn't get it out last week as I hoped but tracking says Friday!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Just checking in to update---disembodiedvoice your Magical Reap will be there Friday. I didn't get it out last week as I hoped but tracking says Friday!


Not to worry Printer, I didn't either. Yours should be there early next week. I ended up making another small thing to put in and then had to find a box but it should be there soon !!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh yay! a few more goodies to see!! Can't wait till you two get your exchanges.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My birthday is tomorrow so a package next week will be like a present! I also bought a few things from someone on here through FB and it should be coming too. So I will have goodies to oogle!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> My birthday is tomorrow so a package next week will be like a present! I also bought a few things from someone on here through FB and it should be coming too. So I will have goodies to oogle!



LOL my birthday is Sunday ! how funny , we both might get "birthday" packages. Happy Birthday !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is funny about the birthdays! 

Hey, there disembodiedvoice, you boss needs to let you go home. It is your birthday weekend AND you have a package waiting on your doorstep!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Whooo Hooo ! I got my package from my magical partner Printersdevil and I'm so freakin happy! I love everything about it ....everything ! I got home late today and then had a bunch of stuff to do that I'm still working on but I will get pics up soon. tomorrow probably but I just wanted to come on and thank printer and let her know it arrived safe and sound. Now I just have to hope mine arrives safely to her because it was the devil to pack to keep it safe and then I'm always afraid that it still wasn't packed good enough. Thank you soo much PrinterD !! Pics soon !


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> LOL my birthday is Sunday ! how funny , we both might get "birthday" packages. Happy Birthday !


A very happy Birthday to you disembodiedvoice!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so glad that you like it. I forgot to take photos of it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Photos, Photos, Photos!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is funny that my birthday was Friday and disembodiedvoice's birthday is Monday. We were almost twins. lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Photos, Photos, Photos!


 Ask and ye shall receive. 
Here are the pics of my lovely Magical reap from Printersdevil. I didn't get to sign up on time because I was out of town and forgot and Printer offered to do a side swap with me which I thought was sooo generous and wonderful. I didn't post my likes list ( just sent to printer) since I wasn't offically offical. But for my likes I had listed mainly "real" witchy stuff, not necessarily for props, I just like things that look magical, have magical properties, witches use them, divination type things ect. and Printer delivered. I love all of it, it's all exactly what I had in mind. 
a beautiful divination board PrinterD made and a pretty pretty pendulum. I love the color.





















a group picture of some of the great witchy items included







nice hagstone with key for an amulet or talisman love love it







a bag or runes PrinterD made , love them too !


I forgot to mention the scrying mirror above that PrinterD made. I've been wanting one so this great! If you look closely you can see a spirit


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

These are some of the witchy items included in the box shown. It was hard to get good pics because the items are loose. the bags hold acorns, loose white sage and lavender, and that crazy tumbleweed thing is called a Rose of Jericho or a resurrection plant. I'm going to have to look up info on it, I love it though , it looks so witchy. All of these came in these great burlap bags. They are perfect and I love those too.
The larger burlap bags held pinecones, witch balls , a sweet grass braid, pine needles and a bundle of sage.









And then a lot of this was held in this fantastic wood burned box ( told it was not only burned but made by our own kelloween ! I'm so proud of it and love it so much !)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oops posted without the box pictures above...this is the great wood burned box


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just wanted to add another thank you to Printer for doing this extra exchange with me !! and remind everyone that she still has a package coming from me she will get hopefully early next week. Now I'm just hoping it all arrives unharmed. I'm a little worried about a couple of items. fingers crossed.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> Here are the pics of my lovely Magical reap from Printersdevil. I didn't get to sign up on time because I was out of town and forgot and Printer offered to do a side swap with me which I thought was sooo generous and wonderful. I didn't post my likes list ( just sent to printer) since I wasn't offically offical. But for my likes I had listed mainly "real" witchy stuff, not necessarily for props, I just like things that look magical, have magical properties, witches use them, divination type things ect. and Printer delivered. I love all of it, it's all exactly what I had in mind.
> a beautiful divination board PrinterD made and a pretty pretty pendulum. I love the color.
> 
> ...


Oh wow printer you did good!!!! Really nice and very much fitting your realistic style disembodiedvoice.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That is a wonderful reap.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are very nice. Not being "Offically offical" turned out great


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> Here are the pics of my lovely Magical reap from Printersdevil. I didn't get to sign up on time because I was out of town and forgot and Printer offered to do a side swap with me which I thought was sooo generous and wonderful. I didn't post my likes list ( just sent to printer) since I wasn't offically offical. But for my likes I had listed mainly "real" witchy stuff, not necessarily for props, I just like things that look magical, have magical properties, witches use them, divination type things ect. and Printer delivered. I love all of it, it's all exactly what I had in mind.
> a beautiful divination board PrinterD made and a pretty pretty pendulum. I love the color.


The pendulum is carnelian--one of my favorite stones, and a very good protector.  I carry a small ametrine pendulum with me everywhere I go. The "silver" has worn off of its chain and key (a necklace pendant that I added, as the piece to hold it from). I still love it, though.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just spent the last hour or so drooling over all the great reaps!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Just spent the last hour or so drooling over all the great reaps!


Printer still has a box coming too so there is more to look at , hopefully she will like it and it all will arrive unharmed

I need to check tracking Printer and see where your stuff is !

edit : it says it's in Dallas PD, not sure how close your town is but I know I read about you driving into Dallas sometimes so it has to be pretty close .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I mailed another no. Halloween package to Dallas just an hour away from me on the same day that the one to disembodiedvoice's was sent. It should have been there on Thursday of last week and still had not arrived. Only the USPS can take this long. I could have walked it to Dallas!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been reaped and it is so wonderful and full of magical things! I probably won't get photos u until late tonight or tomorrow since we are headed out . I just wanted to check in and thank disembodiedvoice for all the things. I love it all I can't wait to show it all off to everyone. Thank you for everything and ,I am so intrigued by the Stonehenge.byiunwill have to show us a photo of yours. Awesome reap!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so glad it got there ! I hope you liked everything. I will have to post a pic of my Stonehenge garden, it's a simple little thing , nothing flashy lol


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ooooo Pictures! pictures!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I received the most fun and magical Reap from disembodiedvoice today. I am so excited about all of it. I was super excited to find a mini Stonehenge that I can make and leave out all year. I thought that was my favorite piece since I love Stonehenge so much. Then, I spend a little time after getting in tonight and now I can't decide what I like the BEST---all of it????

She really came up with some magical things and ideas that I would never have thought of doing. Now, I have some other ideas to do with some of my props this year!!!

Let's start with this Wizard Chest or Trunk and the Wizard Stones. They are really magical in size and looks. It is a cool looking small trunk fit for any and all wizards. She covered the bottom of it with several push lights hidden underneath and round holes in the new false bottom. You push on the lights and add the large wizard stones of red, blue and green Fenton glass and they have this wonderful magical glow to them!!! How neat is that???













And she also sent a small bag of three magical stones: one of amethyst. one orange calcite and one green adventurnine.








Next were three packages that each contained wands that she made for me for my TOTers. They are great--10 are in various colors and will be wonderful for many magical creatures and kids and 10 are more Harry Potterish and various shades of brown with embellishments. So wonderful.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now to move along to some more of the magical potion bottles. They are gorgous and so full of magic for me and for the TOTers.

First up is the Wolfsbane one complete with fur and inside are the werewolves teeth.














Next is the wonderfully magical lumos bottle that lights up and is filled to the brim with magic 














The other one still has me laughing. It is a bottle of magic beans that actually has the magic beans in the bottle and they have already started growing out of the bottle and around the cork. Fabulous!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You might think this is as wonderful as I do---but wait there is more!

I think this is really my favorite---my very own dragon spell book. It was wrapped in brown grocery sack paper with a very nondescript sign that cautioned:
Do not open! Or surely the Dragon held within shall be released!







And once the paper was removed we have this work of art! The first photo is of the front and the second of the back where the Dragon is also leering with an eye being every watchful


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh good , it doesn't look like anything arrived broken, I was really worried about that. except for maybe the werewolf bottle...did the little claw hanging from the chain come off ? or is it just hidden in the pic?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now for some group shots since I went photo crazy. This first one was the fun sign on the package with the Power of the Patronus lighted bottle. 








Next is the brown paper wrapping the Wizard Stones








This one shows the side of the dragon book which is complete with a lock to safely keep the dragon inside. However, the key is on the spine just in case. lol









Here is the box with the Stonehenge to make inside it. I saw a bigger replicca of stones at a New Age store and fell in love with it. I was going to try to make one at some point. Now, I won't have to go crazy looking for stones. I didn't know this existed and I am in love with it.














Here are all the wands together








And I hope this is one of the overall Reap! 








I even received several more of the tiny lights used to light the magical bottle. I have never seen any like them.

Thank you again disembodiedvoice. I am so happy that we worked it out so you could join us late. I love everything that you made.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

OMG!!! What a wonderful Reap, everything is so magical & amazing!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Everything arrived in perfect shape. No breaks of anykind. 

I got a birthday present today from a friend in Denmark and it had two broken items. Yours fared much better.

I was home all afternoon and most of that time in the living area with both dogs, who always bark even when they hear the mailman stop out front. I got ready to go pick my sister up and found the two boxes on a small bistro table out front. Both were soaking wet since it was raining. Sheesh.... I know that no one knocked on the door. I guess they just brought it up there and dropped it off!


The werewolf fang is still attached. I guess it was just turned around to the back. What are those teeth??


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Everything arrived in perfect shape. No breaks of anykind.
> 
> I got a birthday present today from a friend in Denmark and it had two broken items. Yours fared much better.
> 
> ...


the teeth , the claw hanging from the bottle and magic beans are just clay. the magic beans glow in the dark, they glow pretty well too , I was surprised. I wanted to test them under black light but I couldn't find mine.

printer I also wanted to add that the lid to the magic beans does actually fit on top, you just have to shake the other beans out of the way and then position it , the cork goes fully in the bottle ( you may have already figured it out but just in case I wanted to give you the tip


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

here is my Stonehenge. I wanted it to be laid out just like the real one, I didn't want any extras, I wanted literally just a mini stonehenge in my home but you could add something to make it more flashy . I just wanted simple. I don't like my container but it really needed to have a 10 in opening ( or was it 12 hmmm) anyway to be able to lay it out like on the diagram I felt it needed this size and this was all I found except for some that I didn't feel looked right. If I find a container I like better I will change it. the camera flash makes it look sort of funky, it's better in real life.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is that in a bowl type container? I love the look. Can't wait to fix mine.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Is that in a bowl type container? I love there look. Can't wait to fix mine.


yes, its a planter but in a bowl shape. I wanted something that could just sit around, not have to be on the floor.

It's very light weight because I just cut foam to go in the bottom and used floral pins to pin the moss into place and then after I put the puzzle diagram together to see the placement. I took a marker and wrote the numbers for each piece on the bottom and glued a small nail to the bottom so I could just jab them into the moss/foam. I just looked at the diagram and placed by number Just to add this tip , I used a fast grab glue I got at Hob Lob, I can't remember the name but it helped because obviously the nails will want to fall off before the glue sets, the fast grab sets pretty fast so less time you have to hold that nail in place. 

Just as an FYI sort of tip for crafts in general , this fast grab glue works wonders with decorating bottles or books, it holds metal to glass within seconds. I couldn't live without it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Everything looks wonderful, and that Magic Beans jar was brilliant!


----------

